# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Peerblock and you - A guide to exploit CRZ

## Piju

I posted this guide of how to use Peerblock in the exploit section, because it directly refers to an exploit and is explaining how to use an exploit!

Hey all,
I received a lot of private messages about how to use peerblock and what noodle carts have to do with it.
In this guide I'm trying to explain you how to use Peerblock to block Blizzard-IPs and kill the mobs you want! (with pictures and shit!)
*Note: There is a special part for Aeonaxx - Step 6 DOESN'T WORK ANYMORE!!!*

What you need:
Peerblock - Download here
cmd.exe - Already on your PC
Noodle Carts - Buy them or make them!
A character with access to the specific area and enough damage to AoE a groundmob down or to one-shot a flying mob (e.g. TLPD)


To start, please download and install Peerblock and open it. A standart installation is enough and using standart setting is ok too!
After you've installed peerblock, open it and click on disable until you've finished all steps!
Step 1: Creating a permblock list
- Click on View History.
- Select any IP, rightclick and click on "Block permanently" (It doesn't matter which IP, we are going to delete this IP in the next step)
- Close History.

Step 2: Removing the previously blocked IP
- Click on List Manager
- Because of permablocking an IP, you created a list named "lists\permblock.p2b"
- Select the List and click on view in the lower left corner of the window.
- In this list there should be your blocked IP, rightclick on it and click remove.


Step 3: Adding Blizzard IPs to the permblock list
- Now we are going to add Blizzard IPs:
- Log into WoW, go to the zone you want to block and open cmd.exe (press Windows-R and type in cmd.exe or use the Windows search function)
- Type in "netstat -n | find ":3724" without the ". Now you shoould get some IPs, usually 4)
- The only interesting IPs here are the "Established" ones. The waiting IPs are irrelevant.
- The IPs should look like this: 195.12.xxx.yyy:3724

- You now go back to Peerblock, click on Add, give the IP a name (1, 2, 3 or whatever you like) and type in 195.12.xxx.1
- 195.12.xxx.1 is the starting IP, xxx is your secific result you get with cmd.exe. For Ending IP you type in 195.12.xxx.255. So we are blocking a range from 1 to 255
- After you are finished, click on Save, then close the window. You should now see a "Generating List Cache" loading bar.

This is how my Permblock-List is looking. I've got a lot of people from germany, russia, france and other european countries on my B-net friendlist and need to block almost every IP between xxx = 236 and 246. I blocked about 3 IPs I haven't encountered yet to make sure I block it when it happens.



Step 4: Actually Block a CRZ (Cross-Realm Zone)
- Go back to WoW, fly out of the zone to a zone right next to it. When flying into another zone, you should get a little freezing screen and/or see an effect on your character! If you don't get this effect/freeze, try another zone!
- Now you can enable Peerblock with a click on Enable.
- You should get a constantly repeating chat message "Transfer aborted: Instance not found"


Step 5: Find and kill the desired mob
- Fly back into the blocked zone and to the place the mob usually is.
- Use a Noodle Cart. It doesn't matter which one, just use it. (Make sure you are not on a mount while using it, it may get aborted)
- You should now see all NPCs in the area.
- Target your mob, click on Leave Vehicle and spam an instant spell, it doesn't matter which one, you just need to get aggro.
For flying mobs, you should cast an instant spell that kills the mob one-shot.
- At this point you should be infight and see a constant damage income. These are the normal white hits of the mob. You can kill the mob with AoE abilities. Everything works here, ground effects like Death and Decay, an area effect like Blizzard or a direct AoE like Arcane Explosion.
- After the mob died, you shouldn't be infight anymore. Use another noodle cart right next to the spot where you think the mob has died.
- Enable "Loot everything on rightclick", click Leave Vehicle and loot as fast as you can! *Make sure you have enough bag space!*

WITHOUT NOODLE CART


WITH NOODLE CART


Step 6: Aeonaxx special! *DOESN'T WORK ANYMORE!*
- This step begins where Step 3 ends.
- You can stay in Deepholm since you can not fly to another zone.
- Queue for a Random BG, select all roles, the faster you get in, the better it is. Join the BG if you can and Alt+F4 out of the game.
- Look at the time. Wait 5+ min to get auto-kicked from the BG. Then log in.
- All of you should know that little "stop" the loading bar makes when hitting ~90%. This is the point you enable Peerblock. You only have about 0.5 secs to to this!

- If done right, you should now be in Deepholme and get the message: "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" and see all NPCs.
- You now are in an instanced Deepholme and can fly around to look for Aeonaxx. If he isn't there, it could mean that someone from your realm already killed Aeonaxx.

Congratulations, you have installed and used Peerblock to your advantage and should have killed your mob of choice by now!
Greetings, 
Piju

----------


## Kaizuken

Nice guide, +REP  :Smile:

----------


## Imslevin

I'm sorry for the dumb question, but what is the point of this exactly? What is the difference in this, and just killing the mob without doing all of this? thanks~!

----------


## scouty

First post :P. but would like to say nice guide for people that would definitely need this. I use the ol' regular windows firewall to do this but this seems better. I give you props  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kizari

Never mind. I'm just stupid.

----------


## linex7

Perhaps I'm not getting the timing right... trying for Deepholm. I zone into Deepholm with peerblock disabled. Join a BG then force-close WoW. Wait 5 minutes or so... then when I log back in and it hits the stall in loading I turn on peerblock. Everytime I get an instance error and taken to the login screen. I have to disabled Peerblock to log in and I'm where my hearthstone is set.


Must have been my timing. Got it working !

----------


## skeletonboy360

Thanks, no aeonaxx yet  :Frown:

----------


## Nevodark

> I'm sorry for the dumb question, but what is the point of this exactly? What is the difference in this, and just killing the mob without doing all of this? thanks~!



I have the same question ;o whats the point of going through all this effort if Aeonaxx may have allready been killed?

What does this actually achieve ?  :Embarrassment:  genuinely curious

----------


## mrwong

Thanks would rep if i could!

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Piju again."

----------


## Toris

Tried for Aonexx unfortunately he must of already been killed, +rep anyway

----------


## Piju

> I have the same question ;o whats the point of going through all this effort if Aeonaxx may have allready been killed?
> 
> What does this actually achieve ?  genuinely curious


"Just killing" is for some mobs not possible. Mobs like Aeonaxx in Deepholme and TLPD in Storm Peaks are so damn overfarmed that it is almost impossible to see and kill them. You have to compete with only 0-10 people, depending on your server size with blocking CRZ, without there are hundreds...

----------


## fjums

Damn my timing is bad...

----------


## sjaak12309

I just cant get this message.
Transfer aborted: Instance not found
I did all the steps perfectly but still. Could it be my server?

Any tips?

----------


## Toris

> I just cant get this message.
> Transfer aborted: Instance not found
> I did all the steps perfectly but still. Could it be my server?
> 
> Any tips?



Try a different zone and make sure you block the ranges 1-255 on all of the ips e.g 
Start: 195.12.xxx(say its 452).1 and End: 195.12.xxx(say its 452).255
Then add another rule 
Start:195.12.xxx(say its 453).1 and End: 195.12.xxx(say its 453).1

Also do not enable it before your out of the zone,
Noticed some zones it wont work (couldn't get it to work in pandaria anywhere)

----------


## Snorkelen

These are the IPs i get when using netstat. 195.12.242.234.3724 and 195.12.242.170.3724
When i remove 3724 from them both what are the last numbers supposed to be instead of 3724? Im slightly retarded i think.

Btw, im trying to get aeonaxx.

----------


## no_power

Probably a stupid question, but how high are the ban chances of this? I mean, Warden should see this pretty easy right?

Thanks for the guide too!

----------


## Elegant996

No it shouldn't. This is identical to firewall blocking.

----------


## linex7

So does the trick for entering a BG and getting booted work with other zones besides Deepholm so you can have mobs spawned?

----------


## dirtnasys

Can this be done with an ele shaman?

----------


## Piju

*PLEASE USE THE MAIN THREAD FOR ANY QUESTIONS. THERE ARE PLENTY OF PEOPLE WITH THE SAME PROBLEMS THAT YOU HAVE!*
-> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ls-needed.html (Perfectly Disable CRZ(no special tools needed))

Answers:
1. This can be done with every class.

2. No, I don't think there is another zone that's worth it with all mobs available. Deepholme is special, because it is like an own map.

3.



> 195.12.242.234.3724 and 195.12.242.170.3724


Here you block 1 IP Range.
From 195.12.242.1 to 195.12.242.255
But I've never seen that both established IPs are the same... It may be possible that your server hosts Deepholme, but I don't know very much about it^^

----------


## monkieassasin

> *PLEASE USE THE MAIN THREAD FOR ANY QUESTIONS. THERE ARE PLENTY OF PEOPLE WITH THE SAME PROBLEMS THAT YOU HAVE!*
> -> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ls-needed.html (Perfectly Disable CRZ(no special tools needed))
> 
> Answers:
> 1. This can be done with every class.
> 
> 2. No, I don't think there is another zone that's worth it with all mobs available. Deepholme is special, because it is like an own map.
> 
> 3.
> ...


Im surprised no one has said this yet. The only thing its describing differently is how to do this with Peerblock. Its not totally ununique though, as peerblock is an excellent program to do this with if someone is having trouble getting around their virus protection or w/e to block their IP. 

Good job giving original credit to the other thread though  :Big Grin:

----------


## JhonnyQ

is there any difference between using this program and the official windows firewall settings?

----------


## Sensisativa

> Im surprised no one has said this yet. The only thing its describing differently is how to do this with Peerblock. Its not totally ununique though, as peerblock is an excellent program to do this with if someone is having trouble getting around their virus protection or w/e to block their IP. 
> 
> Good job giving original credit to the other thread though




Yeah, I'd agree with this too.

This whole thread should have just been put into the main thread imo. 

Hell, you even tell people to ask questions in the main thread(though you did resond to the questions) and not here, if the questions go there, so should this thread.

Not that you have not written it up well.

----------


## Toris

> These are the IPs i get when using netstat. 195.12.242.234.3724 and 195.12.242.170.3724
> When i remove 3724 from them both what are the last numbers supposed to be instead of 3724? Im slightly retarded i think.
> 
> Btw, im trying to get aeonaxx.


Don't include 3724 its the port, Your wanting to Add : Starting ip: 195.12.242.1 Ending ip: 195.12.242.1

----------


## Piju

I made several posts about peerblock, also in elite section, and there were people having issues with peerblock. I've never used the Firewall version and because of this all my block CRZ posts are Peerblock related. This should just be a guide of how to use peerblock and not the firewall to exploit CRZ
I got some PMs from people that wanted an explanation and I thought a guide for everyone is the best thing, so I don't have to anwer this questions all the time. 
And I didn't post the guide in the original thread, because it may get lost there..

----------


## elazed

So what about Poseidus??? (Vash`jir)
Noodle Cart doesnt work in water ...
any solution?

----------


## Piju

No I've looked for several solutions... there is one spawn point near a Poseidus Spawnpoint, but I don't know if I can see Poseidus from there... a pet class could send a pet, let the pet cast 1 sepll/1hit and then call it back with Poseidus... but I've never seen a Poseidus spawn at this spawnpoint, so this is just theory

----------


## Crysto

Will the mobs respawn? Thinking about using this method for leveling 85-90 in timeless isle. It's just too damn hard with gankers.

----------


## adolphin

Just got Aeonnax! Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Terrassen

When typing in: netstat -n | find ":3724" all I receive are the two lines at the top of your picture. What did I do wrong?

----------


## adolphin

> When typing in: netstat -n | find ":3724" all I receive are the two lines at the top of your picture. What did I do wrong?


nothing.....

----------


## Apennatie

Rep for you, I went to try it out on time lost proto drake, but then it spawned right in front of me without even using the trick
Used the aonaxx trick and got it in one try, guide is really usefull thanks  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: screenshot of proof: https://i.imgur.com/9SlT2Rz.jpg.

----------


## adolphin



----------


## Apennatie

I can't use noodle carts in vashj'ir  :Frown: 
Will the aonaxx method work there aswell?

----------


## AraiXplorer

> I can't use noodle carts in vashj'ir 
> Will the aonaxx method work there aswell?


Tried yesterday. It does not.
You get the "Transfer aborted: instance not found" errors continuously but you can't see nor loot the mobs. And as you stated, you can't use noodle carts or DMF tigers underwater, even when "standing" on the ground with the Sea Leg buff.

----------


## adolphin

I'm working on a way to take this exploit to a whole new level... I already know what needs to be done 100%, anyone with C# or C++ knowledge add me on skype. (I don't mean someone who knows a few things, I need someone capable of finding function offsets and writing a .dll)

----------


## m4gixx

Sorry for asking dumb questions, but I can't quite wrap my head around it.

I know how to do this, and I can get it to work 100% of the time, but I still don't get something: if I go to the location of the mob I need, but he isn't there, does that mean I need to wait there 'til it spawns again or do it again at a different time? If so, how long do I have to wait to try again? There has to be some set of rules to follow, otherwise this whole thing would be very hit and miss.

----------


## no_power

> Sorry for asking dumb questions, but I can't quite wrap my head around it.
> 
> I know how to do this, and I can get it to work 100% of the time, but I still don't get something: if I go to the location of the mob I need, but he isn't there, does that mean I need to wait there 'til it spawns again or do it again at a different time? If so, how long do I have to wait to try again? There has to be some set of rules to follow, otherwise this whole thing would be very hit and miss.


Depends on which mobs you're looking for. You can check rares spawn time on wowhead. IIRC TLPD shares spawn time with Vyragosa and has a 8-24h spawn time. Aeonaxx has about 6-22h spawn time. If the mob isn't up then you need to wait untill it's up (or try your luck some other time). 

Hope this helped.

----------


## Hack

Can you get to the old naxx with this? What exactly does this do in a shortened version?

TLDR?

----------


## Pantera1230

I can't seem to get deepholm to work. I enable peerblock at 90% though it's not the 0.5 second time that the OP says. I sometimes get an instance not found (assuming I'm doing it too early?) or I get in and npc scan goes off saying Aeonaxx and phases me back into CRZ, any idea what's going on?

----------


## Piju

Getting Instance not found is not worng... it's what you want to get.
The 0.5sec: For many people the loading bar goes to this certain point, stops there for a moment, and goes on. Exactly at the moment it goes on, there you have to press Enable again  :Smile:

----------


## Hack

"You now are in an instanced Deepholme and can fly around to look for Aeonaxx. If he isn't there, it could mean that someone from your realm already killed Aeonaxx."

Does that mean that he's been killed with peerblock?

----------


## Piju

Yes that means someone else on your server used Blocking CRZ, either with Peerblock or Firewall or any other way to block IPs.

----------


## Hack

> Yes that means someone else on your server used Blocking CRZ, either with Peerblock or Firewall or any other way to block IPs.


I keep on trying to do your Aeonaxx method and its really aggrevating me. IT keeps on saying something about "no instances available" when I press on disable the SECOND it gets to 90 percent. Am I doing it too fast or what

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

I tried doing this, in felwood for the minfernal pet. I found my ip, set the range correctly, then flew to nearby darkshore(yes my character lagged/hungup when changing areas), enabled peerblock (nothing happens), flew back, and everything was still the same

----------


## Pantera1230

Finally got Aeonaxx, what I was talking about previously was when i'd enable peer block at 90% I'd get dc'd back to character screen and it's say instance server not found. So I waited about 1 second at 90% and did it and ti went though.

Does anyone know if this could be used to farm for camel figurines?

Edit: I may have answered my own question - it seems as though you can have someone invite you to their realm thus xferring you to a dif CRZ or a different realm in general, then you enable peerblock and leave group transferring you back but the transfer aborts like usual. Upon nearing a place where I figured a rare would be I noodle carted and saw a mob which I marked. Upon leaving my noodle cart and disabling peer block the marked mob was gone. I think that shows that I was indeed on a non CRZ realm while I was carted? In any case to use this method for finding camel figurines would be extremely expensive unless there's a similar way to get it like the method used for Aeonaxx?

----------


## Hack

Is it the same ip for every zone you go in? Thats what its doing for me.

----------


## xsx

Can you do this without the loot cart or that's a necessity?

----------


## Pantera1230

> Is it the same ip for every zone you go in? Thats what its doing for me.


Some zones may differ but most have the same IP, that's why you list the 1-255 Though the only zone that changed for me really was deepholm.

----------


## Hack

> Some zones may differ but most have the same IP, that's why you list the 1-255 Though the only zone that changed for me really was deepholm.



Alright thanks. Does anyone know how to do the deepholm peerblock? Everytime I click on enable it returns me to the login screen and says instance not found or character not found. Exactly when do i do it? Also, From where I stand with the noodle cart usually for aragosa or time lost proto drake, I cant reach it and end up wasting a noodle cart (have already wasted 2.5k worth). Is there a fix to this?

----------


## wowmerq

Edited. /10

----------


## Hack

> Just got Aeonaxx. Thanks a ton!


Can someone respond on when to enable peerblock.....?

----------


## Planetdune

Doesn't work at all  :Frown:

----------


## Relican

Please stop reporting this thread. 

I've decided to keep it in exploits in conjunction with the thread that is currently in elite. With all "big" exploits, it is assumed that at some point they will be leaked, and potentially, other people may find the exploits themselves (Such as the case with OP here, maybe). 

Happy CRZing everyone!

----------


## Hack

> You know, someone should discover a method to get cheap noodle carts... now THAT would be usefull  I used all my remaining gold on this exploit and did get the deepholm mount and some other stuff... Im out of carts and out of gold....


Can someone tell me when to enable peerblock to get the deepholm mount? It's not hard to tell me lol.

----------


## Pantera1230

For clarification on the timing used in the bg method for deepholm for getting Aeonaxx - I used 3 characters for this due to the 15 minute debuff from being kicked from a bg. I found that depending on the time it takes for your bar to go from 90-100% (I have wow and my other games on a SSD so load times are fairly fast) mine goes to 90% really quickly then takes about ~2 seconds to go to 100%. I enabled peerblock at roughly 1.5 seconds after it hit 90%; you're pretty much aiming for it to be on the border of hitting 100%. If you do this too quickly it'll say character not found or instance not found and boot you to the character screen again.

Pro-tip: Set your hearth point to Temple of earth in deepholm, because if you do it too fast and you get one of those errors (character not found etc) it'll place you to your hearth point. Unless you want to be going from Pandaria-> deepholm every attempt This'll help a lot.

PS. I got both mounts in a few days. Aeonaxx took me 7 or so attempts using 3 characters to avoid the 15 min deserter debuff. I got TLPD after 3 Vyragosa kills.

----------


## Jamiebom

Sweet, using the Aeonaxx method to get a non-cross realm brawlers guild although no luck on using it to actually find Aeonaxx.

----------


## Jeppe11887

Found Aeonaxx after my 4th try.
Thanks!
+rep

----------


## Hack

> For clarification on the timing used in the bg method for deepholm for getting Aeonaxx - I used 3 characters for this due to the 15 minute debuff from being kicked from a bg. I found that depending on the time it takes for your bar to go from 90-100% (I have wow and my other games on a SSD so load times are fairly fast) mine goes to 90% really quickly then takes about ~2 seconds to go to 100%. I enabled peerblock at roughly 1.5 seconds after it hit 90%; you're pretty much aiming for it to be on the border of hitting 100%. If you do this too quickly it'll say character not found or instance not found and boot you to the character screen again.
> 
> Pro-tip: Set your hearth point to Temple of earth in deepholm, because if you do it too fast and you get one of those errors (character not found etc) it'll place you to your hearth point. Unless you want to be going from Pandaria-> deepholm every attempt This'll help a lot.
> 
> PS. I got both mounts in a few days. Aeonaxx took me 7 or so attempts using 3 characters to avoid the 15 min deserter debuff. I got TLPD after 3 Vyragosa kills.


Thanks, atleast one member out of the hundreds that browse this forum help. Will try your method out soon.

----------


## GIcez

Aeonaxx on first try  :Wink:  thanks

----------


## Jeppe11887

> For clarification on the timing used in the bg method for deepholm for getting Aeonaxx - I used 3 characters for this due to the 15 minute debuff from being kicked from a bg. I found that depending on the time it takes for your bar to go from 90-100% (I have wow and my other games on a SSD so load times are fairly fast) mine goes to 90% really quickly then takes about ~2 seconds to go to 100%. I enabled peerblock at roughly 1.5 seconds after it hit 90%; you're pretty much aiming for it to be on the border of hitting 100%. If you do this too quickly it'll say character not found or instance not found and boot you to the character screen again.
> 
> Pro-tip: Set your hearth point to Temple of earth in deepholm, because if you do it too fast and you get one of those errors (character not found etc) it'll place you to your hearth point. Unless you want to be going from Pandaria-> deepholm every attempt This'll help a lot.
> 
> PS. I got both mounts in a few days. Aeonaxx took me 7 or so attempts using 3 characters to avoid the 15 min deserter debuff. I got TLPD after 3 Vyragosa kills.


Could you tell me where you camped to get TLPD?

----------


## Pantera1230

https://i.imgur.com/fRjK0WM.jpg

It may be hard to see. However I camped for him for about 5-10 minutes (roughly) at the Vyragosa spawn (red dot)(lower west) I killed 3 Vyragosa's at that location. I set up a noodle cart let it run it's course and set another up - no spawn. I went to the cnter red dot (also noted stone pillar and sat on top of that for about a noodle cart and a half before I saw him coming up from the pink path. Those 2 locations overlap the most spawn points per location. I managed to get him at the blue dot as he was coming up from his path. It's hard to reach him from there but very doable. He fell onto the rocks out of loot range so I pulled a nearby rhino (also the phased out one) killed it near TLPD and looted the phased rhino and it gave me TLPD's mount as well. If you need any further help or have any questions feel free to ask, Happy hunting.

PS. Those colored rings are flight paths of TLPD I made it myself with reference from other maps.

----------


## nav4321

I cant see 3724 port in my netstat -n when i'm in org, what is the solution for this? Guys?

please add me on skype - just4yousales 

i would appreciate help!

----------


## no_power

> I cant see 3724 port in my netstat -n when i'm in org, what is the solution for this? Guys?
> 
> please add me on skype - just4yousales 
> 
> i would appreciate help!


Hmm.. Do you see any IP that looks like "blizzard ip", like 195.12.xx.xx? Could you print the window after typing "netstat -n"? 

According to wowwiki.com, wow uses the ports 1119, 3724, 6112, 6113, and 6114. So search for any those ports.

----------


## Jeppe11887

> https://i.imgur.com/fRjK0WM.jpg
> 
> It may be hard to see. However I camped for him for about 5-10 minutes (roughly) at the Vyragosa spawn (red dot)(lower west) I killed 3 Vyragosa's at that location. I set up a noodle cart let it run it's course and set another up - no spawn. I went to the cnter red dot (also noted stone pillar and sat on top of that for about a noodle cart and a half before I saw him coming up from the pink path. Those 2 locations overlap the most spawn points per location. I managed to get him at the blue dot as he was coming up from his path. It's hard to reach him from there but very doable. He fell onto the rocks out of loot range so I pulled a nearby rhino (also the phased out one) killed it near TLPD and looted the phased rhino and it gave me TLPD's mount as well. If you need any further help or have any questions feel free to ask, Happy hunting.
> 
> PS. Those colored rings are flight paths of TLPD I made it myself with reference from other maps.


Thanks A LOT!
Have a nice day.
PS How many carts did you use until you got the mount? DS

----------


## Pantera1230

> Thanks A LOT!
> Have a nice day.
> PS How many carts did you use until you got the mount? DS


I used I'd say 3 or so every Vyragosa kill. For TLPD I used 2 for each time I checked for him. When I got him in my sights I used I'd say 10 or less from the beginning to the kill, I kept trying various spots to get him since you only have a very limited window of opportunity. Like I said in my previous post I found that the place at the blue dot works the best for the kill when he's patroling the pink route, I'm not sure about the other routes though. In total I used far less than 30 carts. It could be higher depending on your luck with a TLPD spawn though. Also as I previously stated as well, if you ever get his corpse stuck on a hill or cliff you can try to pull another mob near TLPD's corpse and kill it (I think it has to also be a phased mob) and loot it, thus also looting TLPD's corpse.

PS. If you're able to make your own carts I find it really easy to make them due to these farming spots:

Carrots - Isle of giants: Dinomancers (The boat south east has roughly 20 or more in the boat) *they also drop Zandalari Raptor pets.
Ginseng - Bought from Food supply vendor near your farm for 3g/ea
Wildfowl Breast - Middle of Valley of four winds there's a ton of cranes there to kill in the marsh area.
Tiger Steaks - Windward Isle in Jade forest (north east isle)
Giant Mantis Shrimp - I found the best places to fish these were in Krasarang Wild and Jade Forest.
Jade Lungfish - I found Jade Forest to be the place place to get these.

*Obviously any of this can be bought on the AH including the carts, but I found after killing Vyragosa it's helpful to farm for a while after you kill her.

----------


## Feelock123

Finally Got it !

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Atselmya

Could this be used to always win fishing events?

----------


## adolphin

> Could this be used to always win fishing events?


This thought didn't even cross my mind... guess so

----------


## Webst4r

> I cant see 3724 port in my netstat -n when i'm in org, what is the solution for this? Guys?
> 
> please add me on skype - just4yousales 
> 
> i would appreciate help!


You could also do Ctrl+Shift+ESC, go to Performance tab, then Ressource Monitor. In the new windows, go to Network tab and select your Wow process. In TCP Connections, you'll see live connections from your Wow process with IP and ports. Grey one will be old connection on standby.

Hope this might help.

----------


## Pantera1230

Just thought this may be able to be used to get the relics for the Relic Hunter title (Search wowhead if you don't know what I'm talking about lol) :P

----------


## skeletonboy360

For some reason I just cannot do this anymore in deepholm. I always get kicked back to the log in screen.

----------


## Jeppe11887

> For some reason I just cannot do this anymore in deepholm. I always get kicked back to the log in screen.


You can do it, you're just doing it wrong.
Try counting how long time it for the bar to go from 90-100%(when it stops loading for a second) if it stops loading for 2 seconds before starting to load again, enable peerblock @ 1.7 secs (ish). 

Let me know if it doesn't work,and I'll try to help you out more.

----------


## skeletonboy360

I just tried it again and this time I got on the game, but it didnt put me on my server, was still on CRZ. I've not it many times before, but now I just cant.

----------


## Pantera1230

> I just tried it again and this time I got on the game, but it didnt put me on my server, was still on CRZ. I've not it many times before, but now I just cant.


If you're falling back to the CRZ it means you enabled it too late. I found sometimes I'd get into game and NPCscan would pop up for Aeonaxx but I'd be back onto the CRZ also. However after playing around I found that 1.5 second or even as late as Jeppe said 1.7 seconds out of 2 or so works. You just have to find that sweet spot, it'll take a few tries.

----------


## dlbert2000

> Finally Got it !
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


Nihilium#2279

----------


## Dooble

i killed the mob i wanted to kill but when i went into my noodle cart to loot again i turned on auto loot and spammed right clicks (and tried only clicking once) but it didnt work....i cant loot the mob???

EDIT: nvm. got it to work after like 10 more noodle carts. was doing it on doom lord kazzak tho so was hard to see where to loot from

----------


## adolphin

> i killed the mob i wanted to kill but when i went into my noodle cart to loot again i turned on auto loot and spammed right clicks (and tried only clicking once) but it didnt work....i cant loot the mob???
> 
> EDIT: nvm. got it to work after like 10 more noodle carts. was doing it on doom lord kazzak tho so was hard to see where to loot from


Just did it w/ him, try looting the adds he pulls instead of him. WAY easier.

----------


## Bokutox

Just got TLPD and Aeonaxxs again for the 10+ time today =) need help? hit me up

----------


## Zemsta

Any workaround for Vashj'ir zone? can't use carts / darkmoon tgers underwater. I want my Poseidus finally ^^

----------


## Piju

Nope no one I know has found a solution for this problem yet^^

----------


## Kenshinh

> Could this be used to always win fishing events?


Providing you would know where fishing pools spawns are. Tested it with normal pools and couldn't see any. 
Unless you got a workaround, I think it won't be possible.

----------


## adolphin

> Any workaround for Vashj'ir zone? can't use carts / darkmoon tgers underwater. I want my Poseidus finally ^^


I don't subscribe so I haven't tested, but FireHack has the ability to disable liquid collision. Check it out if you want (fh-wow.com)

----------


## maidenchina

Best thing ever. Got TLPD last night after only about 20 minutes, and just now, i figured i'd try my luck with aeonaxx. I was afraid i would have a hard time getting the timing right, but sure enough, first try i zoned in and BAM there he was! killed him quick, and got my mount. it is so awesome that this works! Thank you for posting this method.

----------


## uppedcool

every time i go into cmd, it gives me an ip that starts with 206, not 195. is this a problem?

----------


## yindunsan

> every time i go into cmd, it gives me an ip that starts with 206, not 195. is this a problem?


Nope, that should be fine  :Big Grin:  

For reference, all mine start with 12 or 206, and it still works like a charm!

----------


## mlaterne

Ok for Aeonaxx it has worked without problems...

But can this method also be used in Uldum? or do i need 1000 of noodles  :Big Grin:

----------


## zoxi80

Yes, It's OK for uldum but you need a lot of noodles carts  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yasu

I've tried a lot of times, but I can't get it working for *Aeonaxx*. This is what I do:

Load WoW and I go to *Stormwind*. When I type netstat -n | find ":3724", This is what I get.



```
TCP    192.168.1.XX:49498     206.18.XX.52:3724      ESTABLISHED
TCP    192.168.1.XX:49671     206.18.XX.54:3724      ESTABLISHED
```

Then I proceed to go to *Deepholm* through the portal. Once I'm there, I run netstat again and I get this



```
TCP    192.168.1.XX:49498     206.18.XX.52:3724      ESTABLISHED
TCP    192.168.1.XX:49547     206.18.XX.52:3724      ESTABLISHED
```

Then I join a random BG and quit WoW (alt + f4)
On PeerBlock I add the IP range 206.18.XX.1 - 206.18.XX.255 to the addresses to be blocked.

After 5 mins, I reload WoW and when the bar is hitting 90%, I enable Peerblock. I've tried 15+ times. Immediately after the bar gets to 90%, 1 sec after the bat sets in 90%, 0.5 secs after, just before the bar moves to 100% but still no luck.

This is what happens when I try this:

If I block too early, I get the "no instance found" error and I'm returned to the char selection screen.If I block later, I'm taken to Deepholm, with the 15min penalty buff but I don't see the "can't transfer" error in the chat.
Would someone be willing to help me? I'd be very grateful guys.
Cheers.

----------


## yerfy55

Just killed Aeonaxx. I literally had a dream last night about killing Aeonaxx on my paladin, and sure enough when I logged in this morning npcscan went off lol. But for post above me I usually do it about 1.5 sec after it hits 90. It's really not that hard to once you get it.

----------


## Zemsta

Yasu, I think if you have the same XX entries in both lines (so if the 3rd number is the same in both established IP) then your server is the current host server of the CRZ zone. That means you're trying to disable your own realm which is resulted in either log into the CRZ'd zone (too late) or can't join your server at all (too soon).

Someone already posted about this in this or the other CRZ topic that sometimes it happens and you're server hosting the CRZ (most of the times when your realm has the top segment of your battlegroup). It is however auto-sorted and re-calculated (can change) from time to time.

In this case what you can do is to wait until the 3rd number (XX) will differ from eachother in those two established lines.

----------


## QtDemon

> Yasu, I think if you have the same XX entries in both lines (so if the 3rd number is the same in both established IP) then your server is the current host server of the CRZ zone. That means you're trying to disable your own realm which is resulted in either log into the CRZ'd zone (too late) or can't join your server at all (too soon).
> 
> Someone already posted about this in this or the other CRZ topic that sometimes it happens and you're server hosting the CRZ (most of the times when your realm has the top segment of your battlegroup). It is however auto-sorted and re-calculated (can change) from time to time.
> 
> In this case what you can do is to wait until the 3rd number (XX) will differ from eachother in those two established lines.



Wish I had known that before spending 2 hours trying to do this.
Would it be possible to have someone from a different realm invite us to a group and then find the new IP's for their server and block them, and continue as usual?

----------


## adolphin

Can someone explain to me why deepholm is the only zone that will have mobs openly without any carts?

----------


## munccu

> Can someone explain to me why deepholm is the only zone that will have mobs openly without any carts?


It's instanced zone, I think it's the only zone in game like that. Blizzard partly fixed this exploin somwhere like year(?) ago, but it still worked on instanced zones like Deepholm. Then someone found noodle carts.

----------


## finish

can someone help me out a bit with tlpd? give some tips like best place to sit in noodle cart where he comes in 40y range
or can provide me with a ip where tlpd is and can invite me? will donate 20 euro  :Big Grin: 
shoot me a pm

----------


## adolphin

> can someone help me out a bit with tlpd? give some tips like best place to sit in noodle cart where he comes in 40y range
> or can provide me with a ip where tlpd is and can invite me? will donate 20 euro 
> shoot me a pm


If u want me to log into ur account I can get it for you, but from testing there isn't any other way. If you kill tlpd or Aeonaxx, even with a party member in range, due to the nature of the exploit they are unable to loot it.

----------


## xWPx

A few quick questions.

1. Does Vyragosa despawn or anything or should I kill her every time I see her up?

2. Does Time-Lost despawn?

3. When should I check back after I kill Vyragosa?

Thanks so much for all the help.  :Smile:

----------


## Fureezing

> Wish I had known that before spending 2 hours trying to do this.
> Would it be possible to have someone from a different realm invite us to a group and then find the new IP's for their server and block them, and continue as usual?


Yes, I have been using CRZ method to farm multiple Doom Lord's.

----------


## midnight626

i also want to know 1. Does Vyragosa despawn or anything or should I kill her every time I see her up?

2. Does Time-Lost despawn?

3. When should I check back after I kill Vyragosa?

good guide btw i got aeonaxx :Smile:

----------


## FloofyBunnies

> 1. Does Vyragosa despawn or anything or should I kill her every time I see her up?
> 
> 2. Does Time-Lost despawn?
> 
> 3. When should I check back after I kill Vyragosa?


1. No, you should killer her to increase your chance of finding TLPD
2. Not to anyones knowledge 
3. About 6 hours is probably the best

----------


## xWPx

Wow. I do this ONE day and the next I tried and it was my own realm. How often do realm IPs switch and is there a work around?

----------


## skeletonboy360

Time-lost does despawn

----------


## emanon_wk

> Time-lost does despawn


No it doesnt. Fact.

----------


## vaitefodersff

Cant get this shit working...damn

----------


## vaitefodersff

" - You now are in an instanced Deepholme and can fly around to look for Aeonaxx. If he isn't there, it could mean that someone from your realm already killed Aeonaxx. "

Does this means i can wait online for respawn ?

----------


## fjums

I've tried to make this work so many times, still can't get the timing right -.-
If anyone like to help me out with getting Aeonaxx, please send me a PM.
Account share is a possibility  :Smile:

----------


## vaitefodersff

This is in fact a great method......TO BURN GOLD ON KITS

----------


## SliceOfLife

Got my Frostbitten, Bloody Rare and Aeonaxx mount using this method.
To clarify this is how it works.

When you block the IP of the Cross-Realm server, you stay on your realms instance of the zone. However, you're phased and each other person is phased out also.
If you and a friend go on a two seater mount then zone into another area while blocking the CRZ IP, you will phase away from each other and the 2nd person will get dismounted.
The reason you can see mobs when you use the noodle cart kit is because any item you drop immediately phases into the servers phase, as opposed to your phase.
By dropping a noodle cart kit, you automatically enter that vehicle, thereby entering the phase the noodle cart enters as well.

Another thing I have noticed is that guardians will attack phased mobs even though you can't see them. This means Ancient Kings (paladin), mirror images (mage), infernal (warlock) etc will all work to help you dps down a mob. I'll try and find a way to permanently phase you into the servers mob-phase, I've tried using several items which act as vehicles so far however they've all immediately phased out as soon as I dropped them.

----------


## rdruid69

Hi, can anyone tell me if this can work to be alone in timeless isle?  :Big Grin:  If this works this would be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## emanon_wk

> Hi, can anyone tell me if this can work to be alone in timeless isle?  If this works this would be awesome


It doesnt work on the timeless island since its not a cross-realm zone.

----------


## Mothamoz

So does this still work to obtain Aeonaxx and/or TLPD?

----------


## Alexda01

is it possible to do this wihle im invited to another Realm? So lets say, my friend is on a low pop realm, he invites me and i want to stay on his realm without the cross realm.

----------


## Piju

Not sure, maybe, I tried CRZ Invites a couple of times with Kazzak, but he was dead every time I tried... 
So I came to the conclusion that either someone else was farming Kazzak with CRZ or I simply get merged to my home realm, the realm my char is on. 
IMO the wnd theory is more possible^^

----------


## Webst4r

> So does this still work to obtain Aeonaxx and/or TLPD?


Was working 1 week ago.

----------


## GIcez

> I've tried using several items which act as vehicles so far however they've all immediately phased out as soon as I dropped them.


What other items work besides noodle carts?

----------


## Brainseeker

I got Aeonaxx on my 2nd try.. thanks alot!

Im now trying to get TLPD... but no luck yet...I'm getting the ''Transfer Aborted: instance not found'' when I fly back into storm peaks (no monsters / npc's).
I set up my noodle cart and I can see all npc's like I should. So everyone seems to be working great, but I cant find either Vyragosa or TLPD. Used over 30 noodle carts now on different times and places. Anyone got any tips for me?

----------


## FIN4LShare

Tryed to get Aeonaxx,
but everytime i login and activate peerblock at ~90% i get "No Instanceserver available" and get back to my charselection.
Could some1 help me ? :/

Edit: Timing is everything  :Smile:

----------


## adolphin

Uhm... as bad as this may sound. This appears to be fixed. Rares won't spawn in the bugged zones anymore, but normal mobs will.

----------


## FloofyBunnies

> Uhm... as bad as this may sound. This appears to be fixed. Rares won't spawn in the bugged zones anymore, but normal mobs will.


Tried Deepholm right after servers cam back up after the "crash" and there were no rares up. Either this or all rares got despawned and waiting on respawn timers

----------


## adolphin

> Tried Deepholm right after servers cam back up after the "crash" and there were no rares up. Either this or all rares got despawned and waiting on respawn timers


same... I think blizzard did a mini-patch and said it was a crash xD currently there appears to be no rares in any zones I attempt this with, normal mobs are still there though.

----------


## Noloony

i cant get the x-realm blocked i and up in the x-realm zone even when im blocking the ranges blizz uses 195.168.242.x for deepholm and 195.168.240.x for eastren Kingdoms

----------


## Noloony

> same... I think blizzard did a mini-patch and said it was a crash xD currently there appears to be no rares in any zones I attempt this with, normal mobs are still there though.


ye but how can you "hot fix" a client side blockade of an ip range thats impossible. unless theyr now using a diffrent port and diffrent range some how.

edit:
i think i might know how theyr doing it. they may be some how routing the connection for x-realm trough the builtin Proxy used for the support tickets

edit2:
this does not seem to be the case after closing the proxy trough taskmanager im still getting into the x-realm

----------


## adolphin

> ye but how can you "hot fix" a client side blockade of an ip range thats impossible. unless theyr now using a diffrent port and diffrent range some how.
> 
> edit:
> i think i might know how theyr doing it. they may be some how routing the connection for x-realm trough the builtin Proxy used for the support tickets


They just removed the rare spawns from all zones not currently in use, most likely. An easy filter IMO.

----------


## FIN4LShare

> They just removed the rare spawns from all zones not currently in use, most likely. An easy filter IMO.


Still working, just killed Aeonaxx

Proof:
http://abload.de/img/evyily11fll.jpg

Edit: Took 6h till he spawned

----------


## Brainseeker

> Originally Posted by adolphin
> They just removed the rare spawns from all zones not currently in use, most likely. An easy filter IMO.


.



> Originally Posted by FIN4LShare
> Still working, just killed Aeonaxx


Anyone caught TLPD in the last few hours? Would really like to know if this is still working.

----------


## vaitefodersff

So it works or not ?

----------


## zoxi80

It work, I have found a camel figurine and Vyragosa.

----------


## vaitefodersff

How does it work it camel ?

----------


## Grokers

Just killed Aeonaxx on First Try!
Killed Kazzak with Peerblock!
Thanks!

----------


## rickyj95

Can you use the step used for Aeonaxx for Time Lost Proto Drake? I find it more viable flying arroun than standing idle waiting for him to pass by

----------


## Piju

You can, but it has the exact same effect as flying in from another zone.
You can search for Aeonaxx in Deepholme, because it is an instanced zone, a kind of an own map. The rest of the open world, that means Kalimdor, Eastern Kingdoms and Northrend are empty when you use a CRZ-blocking method.

We are using the BG method for Aeonaxx, because there is no other zone next to it. You can't just simply fly in there ^^

----------


## rickyj95

> You can, but it has the exact same effect as flying in from another zone.
> You can search for Aeonaxx in Deepholme, because it is an instanced zone, a kind of an own map. The rest of the open world, that means Kalimdor, Eastern Kingdoms and Northrend are empty when you use a CRZ-blocking method.
> 
> We are using the BG method for Aeonaxx, because there is no other zone next to it. You can't just simply fly in there ^^


Thanks for the quick reply. Any tips on where to noodle for Time Lost Proto Drake then?

----------


## vaitefodersff

Im doing this every 30 minutes for the last 2 days and the mount is never up.......how can this been working ?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## adolphin

> Im doing this every 30 minutes for the last 2 days and the mount is never up.......how can this been working ?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?


because you're an idiot

----------


## vaitefodersff

> because you're an idiot


And im a idiot because ?

----------


## Piju

Adolphin, be nice.. you weren't the smartest guy on this topic either. And now you are selling these mounts with this method which i can't understand why people are buying it since it's here open for everyone. But that's another story and does not belong in here..

Vaite, which mount do you mean? TLPD or Aeonaxx? 
For TLPD you have to check all 4 routes, also the big one and of course for Vyragosa and yes, you should kill Vyragosa so a new dragon can spawn (TLPD or another Vyragosa). Waiting for the big route can consume a few noodle carts of yours^^
For Aoenaxx you may do sth wrong, because he is like always up... I never had a situation where Aeonaxx wasn't there and in 2 days of camping he had to be there at least once..

----------


## vaitefodersff

aeonaxx , tlpd i already killed vyragosa 5 times. And for aeonaxx im doing everything right , i get transfer aborted everytime.

----------


## thehennyy

got it a few times that aeonaxx was not up
maybe some others on your realm are doing the same thing

----------


## adolphin

> And im a idiot because ?


What will doing it every 30 minutes do? It still has a respawn timer.

----------


## vaitefodersff

> What will doing it every 30 minutes do? It still has a respawn timer.


And i am suposed to know when was the last kill ?!?!?!?!?!!?!??!!?

----------


## Brainseeker

Got Aeonaxx on 2nd try...Thanks alot!

But im having alot of trouble with TLPD. Been checking 2 popular spots every ~6 hours... Can't find either Vyragosa or TLPD.
Pretty sure im doing everything right. When I fly back into Storm Peaks, no mobs and getting message ''Transfer Aborted, instance not found'' . When using noodle carts I can see mobs etc.
Anyone got tips?

----------


## CreeperDeath

Found Aeonaxx this morning when I woke up. It seems like there is NO limit how long you can be in this realm without being disconected from being AFK. In fact, I was camping Aeonaxx on two different account on two different realm, Computer 1 was d/c, Computer 2 was still here with Aeonaxx there waiting for me.

It seems impossible to even do a simple logout.

Now for TLPD, I think the most efficient way is to buy a load of cart (3-4 stacks) and just keep leaving vehicule, going foward in the TLPD path until you either find Vyra or TLPD. Look where it's going if you can't reach it, until you find a ground spot where you can agro him. Remember to kill vyragosa because she shares the spawn with TLPD.

----------


## RooR8o8

Is it possible that i can loot doomlord kezzak only once a week ? I looted him the 1st time i killed him now i cant  :Frown:

----------


## adolphin

> Is it possible that i can loot doomlord kezzak only once a week ? I looted him the 1st time i killed him now i cant


Shouldn't be a restriction... I've been experiencing similar problems however.

----------


## skeletonboy360

For all of you wondering why you havent found TLPD, he despawns after not being killed for a while. He would respawn 20 minutes to a few hours later. Which is why you cant find him.

----------


## Piju

> For all of you wondering why you havent found TLPD, he despawns after not being killed for a while. He would respawn 20 minutes to a few hours later. Which is why you cant find him.


Is this actually confirmed by any source? Because I don't think people were flying behind a TLPD until it despawns just to see what happens... I think this is just huge BS

----------


## adolphin

> For all of you wondering why you havent found TLPD, he despawns after not being killed for a while. He would respawn 20 minutes to a few hours later. Which is why you cant find him.


Retarded completely.

----------


## Elegant996

> Retarded completely.


He's half retarded. TLPD does despawn but that's only on one route (located on the lower right area of the map near K3). He's still there just "invisible" he pops up about a minute or 2 later; it's like he skips a portion of his route. I've had this happen many times, it's not anything to worry about.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Im doing this every 30 minutes for the last 2 days and the mount is never up.......how can this been working ?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?


My bet would be somebody else who shares your CRZ borders is beating you to the kills.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Is it possible that i can loot doomlord kezzak only once a week ? I looted him the 1st time i killed him now i cant


You can loot him multiple times. But I did find I phased out quickly and had to use several carts to get ma goods.

----------


## albyalby12

After some time I did get this to work. Still no tlpd need to find the exact spawn spots. As for aeonaxx just just can't get the timing right when logging back in.

----------


## cyrus103

Aeonaxx first try. Thank you so much.

----------


## albyalby12

So i hate to ask this but if anyone has had any luck getting the camel can you explain please. I have used over a noodle carts lol

----------


## FloofyBunnies

> You can loot him multiple times. But I did find I phased out quickly and had to use several carts to get ma goods.


Use the rare horn drop (aggros everything around you within 40yrds) and kill some normal mobs and then loot them. Makes it easier to loot kazzak b/c he has a weird loot box that you can only loot at his feet or something

----------


## cyrus103

Anyway to no waste like 100 noodle carts waiting for TLPD?

----------


## Necrolord

Hello Guys,

i managed to phase in the right zone and got the message that i should. However I always only stay about 30 seconds in the zone and then i get a disconnect. I tried the noodle cart for TLPD and the bg variant for Aeronaxx. Happens in both cases. Can someone tell me if he has the same issues and can propose a work around?

----------


## albyalby12

Still works for me just no luck and wasting alot of gold on noodle carts

----------


## Necrolord

Do you keep Peerblock enabled once you phased in or do you disable it again?

----------


## albyalby12

Keep it on, Deepholm was the hardest for me to get done right. Still no mounts working on a way to get camel now

----------


## Zizzzzy

For those having trouble finding Time-Lost/Vyr, camp at X on this path map and /tar time /tar vyr until you get a hit. If you do not see them within 2-3 carts, they are not up. The purple path is the longest and can take some time for a full route. Once you have identified the spawn and what path its on, then you can start looking for your tag locations. Blue is the only path it flies Clockwise, all the rest go counter clockwise. 

Coming towards you from the valley where Blue/Purp/Red intersect, it is purple. 
Coming towards you from the open field and moving towards Blue/Purp/Red valley intersection, its Blue
Coming from the open field down towards ice waterfall, it is on the Green path
Coming from ice waterfall direction up towards Blue/Purp/Red indersection, Red path

https://i.imgur.com/2dYXcXS.jpg

----------


## MaxVonBurritos

Thanks so much for this! It took a few tries, but I finally got Aeonaxx! (I blame NPC Scan, because it never went off. I had to make a macro to target him)

----------


## tialk

where do you camp to get tlpd?

----------


## masterick

Has anyone killed aeonaxx recently? i have like 3 days looking for it for a friend, how these rare spawn work with the server maintenance day?

----------


## cyrus103

got him yesterday.

----------


## adolphin

Anyone killed TLPD in the last 24 hours?

----------


## randomloot

Ye i got Camel, Aeonaxx and TLPD yesterday. I looking drakes to week and when i get all mounts in same day i was happy face. I make 240 carts and used 30 to get TLPD and 8 carts in camel. I didn't use group loot. only fast right click corpse and second click in mount. 70ms world and home ping.

Aeonaxx took 6 days to find him. I'm looking for him once a day and killed everytime worm and rock rares. 

Camel was lucky shot and get him almost instantly when used npcscan+ npcscan overlay addon. I just went uldum first time. i checked ip and que bg. When battle starts i alt+f4 and blocked crz ip. never have to trying any 90% loading tricks. 5min wait ja login whitout problems. 5 carts used to find figure and 3 carts i waste to killing rare that drops mount. 

TLPD was the most difficult to find. It took week to get it spawn. First days i didint kill any vyragosas. only trying find TLPD. My server is high pop so i thinking that someone kill those vyragosas. After 3 days i started kill vyragosas two times in day.
I used 2 flight paths.Crystalsong forest (sunreaver command) i blocked ip and take path to Bouldercrag's Refuge. if my /tar vyr /tar time macro take a shot i went waiting him right path and killed him. If i didin't find his route first time i continue to block ip and take another flight path. I flying my self argent tournament and take path to k3. Just repeat flight paths 1-6 times and find 2 drakes. This tacs you dont have to waste carts to find him. i never loot vyragosas so i save some cart here too... Sorry my english. too lazy to use google translator

----------


## Zizzzzy

> where do you camp to get tlpd?


Read my post, TWO posts above yours lol

----------


## masterick

I wonder if you can block the "original" instanced deepholm, there are two ips, one is for the server with your character data and other for the world, so if you block crz the game send you to another ip, what if you block this ip too? i tried blocking the whole range of ip but its always send me to where the hearthstone is after a kick, WoW also use the port 1119 mm.

----------


## JoachimIdland

Can anyone help me over skype with this? joi-pie

Thanks in advanced.

----------


## truetarin

Aeonaxx on first try  :Smile:  Thanks!
I hope i can get the TLPD soon.

----------


## QtDemon

Is there anything I can do if the two numbers are exactly the same? Been trying Deepholm for weeks but I either get the same numbers or the two numbers have the same server numbers but different values for the final number. ex: 111.1.106.22 and 111.1.106.23. Today is the first time I've seen both numbers be exactly the same though.

----------


## squee666

confirmed working i ahd to block the IP range from 234 to 246 to actually abort transfer

got aeonaxx first go

----------


## adolphin

> confirmed working i ahd to block the IP range from 234 to 246 to actually abort transfer
> 
> got aeonaxx first go


Did it still work blocking 1 to 255?

----------


## squee666

> Did it still work blocking 1 to 255?


yes adolphin xxx.12.234-246.1 - xxx.12.234-246.255

testing to see if works on posidous Have you tried it yet on him?

----------


## cyrus103

> yes adolphin xxx.12.234-246.1 - xxx.12.234-246.255
> 
> testing to see if works on posidous Have you tried it yet on him?


I don't think you can noodle cart underwater unless there is a way I don't know.

----------


## adolphin

Noodle carts won't work underwater. Even with hacks. Trust me guys it's not possible.

----------


## JoachimIdland

If anyone can help me over skype I'd really appreciate it.

Skype: joi-pie

----------


## onathe

how can this be possible? i try it since 2 weeks.. 2-3 times every day.. and i dont see him. i do all like its written in the introductions...^^ finaly msg transfer aborted... and i fly around  :Big Grin: 
but i dont find this fu... drake :/ everytime teberos and this giant rar mobs are there... but aeonaxx... dont know why... 
so much of u have found him first try. is any trick on there? im on a low pop server but i havent any luck. does this mean he is killed in the disabled zone?

and noodle carts? i dont need or?!

----------


## Alissa

> how can this be possible? i try it since 2 weeks.. 2-3 times every day.. and i dont see him. i do all like its written in the introductions...^^ finaly msg transfer aborted... and i fly around 
> but i dont find this fu... drake :/ everytime teberos and this giant rar mobs are there... but aeonaxx... dont know why... 
> so much of u have found him first try. is any trick on there? im on a low pop server but i havent any luck. does this mean he is killed in the disabled zone?
> 
> and noodle carts? i dont need or?!


I got Aeonaxx on the first try but my friend who is sharing the server with me and tried it after me haven't seen it at all (has been checking for 4-5 days). My guess is that someone was exploiting the crz on your server and killed Aeonaxx. So it may take time to respawn since it supposedly shares its spawntimer with the bat. Just keep on checking and eventually you'll get it unless someone else is doing exactly the same what you are doing and spots Aeonaxx before you.

----------


## onathe

> I got Aeonaxx on the first try but my friend who is sharing the server with me and tried it after me haven't seen it at all (has been checking for 4-5 days). My guess is that someone was exploiting the crz on your server and killed Aeonaxx. So it may take time to respawn since it supposedly shares its spawntimer with the bat. Just keep on checking and eventually you'll get it unless someone else is doing exactly the same what you are doing and spots Aeonaxx before you.


thx 4 ur fast answer  :Stick Out Tongue:  that help me alot.
i got some other quesions tho. did u and ur friend done all quests in deepholm? i done nearly all. i think maybe its becouse of phasing? that i/he cant see aeonaxx. 
can i camp on blocked server 4 respawn or i have to do the trick from the beginning?
and the secret answer is...^^ noodle cart.. is that need? i dont use it. did u do?

thx so far  :Smile:

----------


## Alissa

> thx 4 ur fast answer  that help me alot.
> i got some other quesions tho. did u and ur friend done all quests in deepholm? i done nearly all. i think maybe its becouse of phasing? that i/he cant see aeonaxx. 
> can i camp on blocked server 4 respawn or i have to do the trick from the beginning?
> and the secret answer is...^^ noodle cart.. is that need? i dont use it. did u do?
> 
> thx so far


I personally have done all the quests in Deepholm and my friend has completed the quests achievement in Deepholm aswell, so I think the situation is the same. I also think that Aeonaxx isn't affected by the phasing. 

Deepholm acts like an instance and you don't need any noodle carts here - as long as you stay online, you can go around, unmount, mount, kill stuff, loot and so on. Interesting note - Darkmoon Island acts exactly the same and all the NPC's are there along with the chest for the achievement ^^

----------


## tomatom

when i do cmd command in deepholm, i get this : 195.12.236.195 and 195.12.236.166 . Does it mean that current default crossrealm is my own realm ? Someone wrote this in the forum. What should i do then ?  :Smile:

----------


## Alissa

> when i do cmd command in deepholm, i get this : 195.12.236.195 and 195.12.236.166 . Does it mean that current default crossrealm is my own realm ? Someone wrote this in the forum. What should i do then ?


Yes, block 195.12.236.146-195.12.236.186 and it should work fine. In my case, my current crossrealm was also my own realm but blocking the IP still worked and I got Aeonaxx.

----------


## onathe

thx dude.very helpfull  :Smile:  
vote 4 alissa :P

----------


## tomatom

thx alisa, seems its working, now it says transfer aborted bla bla bla... I even told my friend to come to deepholm, and he was not able to see me there  :Smile:  but ofc i havent found aeonaxx, will keep trying

----------


## Etheril

Wow thank you so much I got him on my 3rd try. Again thank you  :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## Nwonknu7

Agh... I always get no instance server found, i just can't get it right..

----------


## Alissa

> Agh... I always get no instance server found, i just can't get it right..


If you get the error "Transfer aborted: no instance server found" you are doing everything right  :Smile:  You can see/kill/loot the mobs in Deepholm but not in Northrend/Outland (have to use noodle carts there to see/kill/loot the mobs).

----------


## Nwonknu7

Nope  :Frown:  I mean i get a message like that i don't remember what it exactly says.. But as soon as the character try to enter the world it just takes me back to the character selection and then my character is in the HearthStone place.  :Frown:

----------


## Alissa

> Nope  I mean i get a message like that i don't remember what it exactly says.. But as soon as the character try to enter the world it just takes me back to the character selection and then my character is in the HearthStone place.


Are you definitely waiting for at least 5 minutes before trying to log back on? I'm taking a guess, you are trying to catch Aeonaxx. Also, whats your IP in SW/Orgrimmar and Deepholm and what IP's are you blocing?

----------


## FIN4LShare

@judaquwow2 
You have to wait 2-3 more sec's after the loading screen reaches 90%.
Then activate peerblock and u should be fine  :Smile:

----------


## Zizzzzy

Firewall rule can be in place before you even start you game back up from the alt-F4, unsure what the purpose of waiting until your client is already connecting to the server to block it. Generally just produces Instance not found or logging into Offline mode. Juda, try to just block your single CRZ IP, no range, while you are sitting there waiting your 5 minutes after Alt-F4.

----------


## Nwonknu7

Wow thank you guys for the support. I am so confused about the IPs i am getting because sometimes i get the same on Stormwind and Deepholm and sometimes not. But i'm not sure right now, as soon as i get home i will edit this post to let you guys know what are the IPs i am getting and i will try to block the single CRZ IP as Zizzy told me to see if maybe it can work.

Thanks again!


EDIT: Look guys, this is what i got:

In Stormwind: *206.18.99.53* and *206.18.99.54* 
In Deepholm: *206.18.99.53* and *206.18.99.54*

All those ips have the :3724 at the end. It's the exact same IP on both maps. And it's been like that for 5 days already.

What should i block? Help!

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Wow thank you guys for the support. I am so confused about the IPs i am getting because sometimes i get the same on Stormwind and Deepholm and sometimes not. But i'm not sure right now, as soon as i get home i will edit this post to let you guys know what are the IPs i am getting and i will try to block the single CRZ IP as Zizzy told me to see if maybe it can work.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Look guys, this is what i got:
> 
> In Stormwind: *206.18.99.53* and *206.18.99.54* 
> In Deepholm: *206.18.99.53* and *206.18.99.54*
> ...


Block from 206.18.99.54 to 206.18.99.255, if it does work try blocking 206.18.99.1 to 206.18.99.53

If this doesn't work I don't know what to tell you..

----------


## Kynlee

This worked perfectly for me! I've tried it on 2 servers (no Aeonaxx yet) and they've both worked well.

One question I have is this: One of the servers I'm trying it on is Illidan. Since it's a higher pop server, it's more likely that others are using this exploit. Will I be able to see them in the CRZ Disabled "phase" if we're both doing it or no?

----------


## Alissa

> This worked perfectly for me! I've tried it on 2 servers (no Aeonaxx yet) and they've both worked well.
> 
> One question I have is this: One of the servers I'm trying it on is Illidan. Since it's a higher pop server, it's more likely that others are using this exploit. Will I be able to see them in the CRZ Disabled "phase" if we're both doing it or no?


Yes, you will be able to see them. That is how people are selling mounts in party or giving them to friends aswell ^^

----------


## Kranscherizer

> Yes, you will be able to see them. That is how people are selling mounts in party or giving them to friends aswell ^^


My question is: How do you give mounts to friends? Master-looter?

----------


## Alissa

> My question is: How do you give mounts to friends? Master-looter?


On Aeonaxx, the person who mounts him gets the loot and iirc the loot roll won't pop up, so only 1 person per rare is eligible for the loot. With TLPD, you can just ML or NbG, the loot roll will pop up as soon as you are trying to loot it.

----------


## Kynlee

Just got Aeonaxx! Thank you!
Guide was very easy to follow  :Smile: 

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## shadowss

got aeonaxx and tlpd today. thanks a bunch!

----------


## jackes_57

> Yes, block 195.12.236.146-195.12.236.186 and it should work fine. In my case, my current crossrealm was also my own realm but blocking the IP still worked and I got Aeonaxx.


When you mean block ''195.12.236.146-195.12.236.186'' where you using it and how ? could you explain me how ?

----------


## Alissa

> When you mean block ''195.12.236.146-195.12.236.186'' where you using it and how ? could you explain me how ?


Answered your private message aswell, but I'd say the guides here are pretty detailed and I could not add anything to them tbh. The IP-s you are blocking, depend on your server/crz IP-s and they differ from realm to realm =)

----------


## Alienshroom

I just wanna get on here and say that after todays patch 5.4.7 this still works. I got the Time- Lost and the Deepholm drakes today using this and the noodle cart. Worked just fine.

----------


## destiny2191

Cannot get this to work on Bronze Dragonflight EU - Can on every other server I have characters on, though.

----------


## agry

Great stuff, I'm much obliged for that, especially the eu server range helped a lot.
Camped TLPD for months w/o a chance, took me still 41 Vyra kills with that method but it was damn worth it.
Now in >10 tries Aeonaxx wasn't there... can't have it all.
Great stuff.

----------


## M0z1ll4

Thx for the Great Exploit , worked fined with TLPD by changing Zone and following the guide.
But for the Aeeonax.... i tried everything and i dont get that message of "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" , i tried to enable it before 90% , AT 90% , 1-2 secs after 90% but all the time is the same thing , i come back to Deepholm and no message , all mobs and no Aeenoax and a lot of players. I followed the guide , entered the BG , left ( Alt + F4 ) waited 10 mins , i also tried playing 5 mins of BG capturing a Flag then Alt + F4 , but still the same resuslts after the 5+ mins Alt F4 ( I usually do 10~~15min ) , no "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" , only the Deserter =/
If it was possible to giveme a help , i would appreciate it a lot 

Thank You

P.S : A quick question about the TLPD , is it possible to try to find it more than once by changing Zone ? I mean , if i go Storm->Ice->Storm ( And find Vyragosa ) can i do another try at the same time , going to Storm->Zul'Drak->Storm ? Or the Storm Peak still the same and i have to wait 4 hours + to try it again ? Because it seems to load a differnt Ip with different Zones

----------


## agry

> Thx for the Great Exploit , worked fined with TLPD by changing Zone and following the guide.
> But for the Aeeonax.... i tried everything and i dont get that message of "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" , i tried to enable it before 90% , AT 90% , 1-2 secs after 90% but all the time is the same thing , i come back to Deepholm and no message , all mobs and no Aeenoax and a lot of players. I followed the guide , entered the BG , left ( Alt + F4 ) waited 10 mins , i also tried playing 5 mins of BG capturing a Flag then Alt + F4 , but still the same resuslts after the 5+ mins Alt F4 ( I usually do 10~~15min ) , no "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" , only the Deserter =/
> If it was possible to giveme a help , i would appreciate it a lot 
> 
> Thank You
> 
> P.S : A quick question about the TLPD , is it possible to try to find it more than once by changing Zone ? I mean , if i go Storm->Ice->Storm ( And find Vyragosa ) can i do another try at the same time , going to Storm->Zul'Drak->Storm ? Or the Storm Peak still the same and i have to wait 4 hours + to try it again ? Because it seems to load a differnt Ip with different Zones


Do you block the wrong IP? If you block the correct ones, there should be only 2 possible outcomes, at least as far I know:
a) You press too early, get the 'no instance' error and spawn at your hearthstone location
b) You do it correct, spawn in your solo Deepholm instance
I blocked the IPs in the original post and those are the only 2 outcomes for me.

For TLPD, there are three different versions.
a) You enter from ICC
b) You enter from Crystal
c) You enter from Zul'Drak
Going IC > Storm > IC > Storm doesn't change anything, but you have three chances:
I always did IC > Storm > Crystal > Storm > Zul > Storm.
Did it once in the morning, once in the evening and after a week of slaying stupid sexy blue drakes I got my golden proto.

----------


## bobo

LoL I just flew to Storm Peaks to do the netstat so I could block the IP's and TLPD spawned on top of me while I was doing it.

----------


## M0z1ll4

> Do you block the wrong IP? If you block the correct ones, there should be only 2 possible outcomes, at least as far I know:
> a) You press too early, get the 'no instance' error and spawn at your hearthstone location
> b) You do it correct, spawn in your solo Deepholm instance
> I blocked the IPs in the original post and those are the only 2 outcomes for me.
> 
> For TLPD, there are three different versions.
> a) You enter from ICC
> b) You enter from Crystal
> c) You enter from Zul'Drak
> ...


I blocked the ips , i do come back to Deepholm , but that Message dont appear =\ , also when i enable it and appear in Deepholm i also cant use the Stormind Portal , it just send me back , i have to disable so i can use the portal... No ideia what im doing wrong , also a strange thing is that only 2 ips appear to block , the same of Storm , only 2 stablished none on waiting....but like i said earlier its working for TLPD , killed Vyrogasa twice
Do i have to block any other ip besides the Deepholme ?
Thank You

----------


## guglutz

Anyone found a way not to waste so many carts, i`ve killed more than 70 Vyra and still no TLPD, the amount of carts spent is insane. Also, since every zone i enter Storm Peaks from i get the same realm, (tested it on a dead Vyra), is there a way to enter a different zone (mabye to be in a party with a cros realm lvl 1 char - i have acces to another account). IF anyone has something new, anything, share the love :P

----------


## Alex_

- deleted -

----------


## future901

hello guys, when i do this by aeonax. will see this mob everybody on my server or will only i see this mob?

----------


## Alex_

@ future Only you can see him

English:
When i enable Peerblock at 90% he throws me back to the characterscreen, saying:" No Instance Server available (" Es sind keine Instanzen-Server verfügbar"). So i cant login with peerblock enabled. Can someone help me?

Deutsch:
Bei mir kommt immer wenn ich bei 90% Peerblock enable loggt er nicht weiter ein sondern schmeißt mich auf den Charakterauswahlbildschirm zurück und sagt:" Es sind keine Instanzen-Server verfügbar", komm dann nur rein wenn ich nicht enable und ingame wurde ich dann von Tiefenheim nach schrein der 2 monde geportet. Hatte schon mal jemand von euch das Problem und kann mir helfen?

----------


## agry

> @ future Only you can see him
> 
> English:
> When i enable Peerblock at 90% he throws me back to the characterscreen, saying:" No Instance Server available (" Es sind keine Instanzen-Server verfügbar"). So i cant login with peerblock enabled. Can someone help me?
> 
> Deutsch:
> Bei mir kommt immer wenn ich bei 90% Peerblock enable loggt er nicht weiter ein sondern schmeißt mich auf den Charakterauswahlbildschirm zurück und sagt:" Es sind keine Instanzen-Server verfügbar", komm dann nur rein wenn ich nicht enable und ingame wurde ich dann von Tiefenheim nach schrein der 2 monde geportet. Hatte schon mal jemand von euch das Problem und kann mir helfen?


You're simply pressing the enable button a bit too early. Wait a bit longer, my PC is kinda old and I wait like 2 seconds until i enable it.
Try it like after 1.5 seconds and you'll be in your own solo Deepholm instance, it's just a matter of timing.
Once you know the drill it's no big deal anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## Alex_

> You're simply pressing the enable button a bit too early. Wait a bit longer, my PC is kinda old and I wait like 2 seconds until i enable it.
> Try it like after 1.5 seconds and you'll be in your own solo Deepholm instance, it's just a matter of timing.
> Once you know the drill it's no big deal anymore.


Thanks for your answer I'll try it when I'm at home. Did you had the same problem?
I'll answer asap if it works

----------


## tylen

ok what i had in SW was 



> 195.12.246.241:3724 ESTABLISHED
> 195.12.246.241:3724 ESTABLISHED


what i had in Deepholme was



> 195.12.246.241:3724 ESTABLISHED
> 195.12.246.202:3724 ESTABLISHED


i went to Deepholme, entered BG, alt+F4ed, blocked 195.12.246.150 - 195.12.246.230 via windows firewall, came back in 6 min, now im getting 'transfer aborted, instance not found' stuff in chat, able to see NPCs, mobs and stuff; what next? cross fingers and w8 for the rare to spawn?

----------


## Alex_

> You're simply pressing the enable button a bit too early. Wait a bit longer, my PC is kinda old and I wait like 2 seconds until i enable it.
> Try it like after 1.5 seconds and you'll be in your own solo Deepholm instance, it's just a matter of timing.
> Once you know the drill it's no big deal anymore.


Thanks it worked

----------


## M0z1ll4

Mine is still not working for Deepholm , when i get the right time and i get backinto the instance it doesnt show that message =/
Still appears lots of CRZ players , im blocking the only 2 ips that appeared from 1 to 255 , no ideia what to do now
Hope someone can giveme a hint or a help

----------


## tylen

> a) You enter from ICC
> b) You enter from Crystal
> c) You enter from Zul'Drak
> Going IC > Storm > IC > Storm doesn't change anything, but you have three chances:
> I always did IC > Storm > Crystal > Storm > Zul > Storm.
> Did it once in the morning, once in the evening and after a week of slaying stupid sexy blue drakes I got my golden proto.


i also found that (at least thats what i had looking for additional IPs) using a flying cab from Dragonblight (get to dragonblight, block Storm Peaks IP, use flight to a storm peaks' point) gives extra IP. Other Northrend zones share IPs with Zul'Drak, Crystalsong or Icecrown.




> On Aeonaxx, the person who mounts him gets the loot and iirc the loot roll won't pop up, so only 1 person per rare is eligible for the loot. With TLPD, you can just ML or NbG, the loot roll will pop up as soon as you are trying to loot it.


So the only way to share TLPD (caught by blocking crz) with another character is to make him block ip same way a player that tagged tlpd did?

----------


## adolphin

> Mine is still not working for Deepholm , when i get the right time and i get backinto the instance it doesnt show that message =/
> Still appears lots of CRZ players , im blocking the only 2 ips that appeared from 1 to 255 , no ideia what to do now
> Hope someone can giveme a hint or a help


Sounds like ur hosting the server.

----------


## Nwonknu7

I never founded the right IP to do this, i get the 2 same IP's on Stormwind and Deepholm every time.

----------


## boostedgaster

Tried this, but when I get into the game, I'm teleported back to Orgrimmar?

----------


## ferguson666

I got stupid question about Aeonaxx
i get evry think done good, got "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" evry 60 sec.
But hes not there. And hers my question, i can wait for hem to spawn inside "disabled CRZ" ?

----------


## no_power

> I got stupid question about Aeonaxx
> i get evry think done good, got "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" evry 60 sec.
> But hes not there. And hers my question, i can wait for hem to spawn inside "disabled CRZ" ?


Yea you can wait there, you're just on your own realm realm without CRZ.

----------


## ferguson666

thank you for VERY fast anwser ^^

----------


## trenchy

Anyone who could help me get the tlpd with this method? It's not working for me, found vyragosa but she was dead. Lots of people know it on my server i suppose. Please contact me if you are on a low pop server and could help me get the mount please. 

Skype: xclayzorx

----------


## steel108

The IP address I'm getting is different from others have posted:

199.107.6.155:3724
199.107.7.39:3724

What should I be entering in PeerBlock???

----------


## tylen

> The IP address I'm getting is different from others have posted:
> 
> 199.107.6.155:3724
> 199.107.7.39:3724
> 
> What should I be entering in PeerBlock???


where r u getting those? pls link IPs from different zones, say, two IPs in one zone (IC, Crystalsong forest, zuldrak) plus another two IPs in neighbour to-block (Storm Peaks) zone

----------


## steel108

Already had Aeonexx, but wanted to try it. Got him on my first try

----------


## Superzozo

Got Aeonnaxx on my first try, thanks a lot guy  :Big Grin:

----------


## cof1

i have setup everything for tmpd, but now i want to get aeonaxx, do i need to change the ip i have put there, or i can roll with the same one?  :Smile:

----------


## Bushkush

Is there anyway to restore this and will this work with Time lost too?

----------


## Jscagg

Ok, so, apparently either me, or my computer, is a dunce. I would like to get some help with this if possible. I followed the guide to the letter, I used Storm Peaks since I want TLPD. Using OP's "Find :3724" method I got two IP addy's: 199.107.6.230:3724 and 199.107.24.231:3724 I put them into Peerblock, replacing the "230" and "231" portions with "1" and "255" respectively, as start and end points. Nothing happened when I left Storm Peaks. I turned on Peerblock, went back in, and everything was normal. I looked through this thread and found someone who was having issues obtaining their IP and someone helped them out with a CTRL+SHIFT+ESC method of finding it. I did that, (After trying various cmd.exe methods, and failing) and found two more IP addresses: 12.129.206.130:1119 and 12.129.222.54:80.

Again, put them in Peerblock, replacing "130" and "54" with "1" and "255" respectively as start and end points. Again, no good. I'm stumped as to what to do here.

----------


## MisterPepsi

I managed to get the peerblock method working and just Alt+F4-ed like 3-4 minutes ago.I'll let you guys know how it turned out.
/Didn't get my timing right but guess what,i ended up in Deepholm normal instance and the Drake spawned,and a some1 was riding him...damn
//Managed to get the timing right.Now i m just gonna afk a little to see if the drake spawns.
//Got it on my 3rd Try.Thx a lot for the steps and usefull comments on this topic.I'll help anyone i can to get it.Cheers
SS:

----------


## CreativeXtent

+rep first try got annox mount omg thanks

----------


## hikage

Just got Aeonaxx. thanks

----------


## mouse18

Am i just failing really hard with timing? I get into the zone but dont get the transfer aborted message

----------


## MisterPepsi

@mouse18 wait like 1-2 seconds after your loading bar hits 90% and then enable peerblock

----------


## bboystyle82

when i do the cmd commands to find blizzards IP, i get a parameter not found error

----------


## Piju

Then you typed in sth wrong... you need to write the exact same command, same spaces and everything... the | ist not a / or \

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im trying to do the Deepholm thing, but whenever I press enable on 90% of the loadscreen (try to wait 1.5-2 secs in) I get 15m deserter and no "transfer aborted" message :/

Am I doing something wrong or should I just keep trying? Is my issue coming from pressing enable too early or too slow?

----------


## sikair27

> Im trying to do the Deepholm thing, but whenever I press enable on 90% of the loadscreen (try to wait 1.5-2 secs in) I get 15m deserter and no "transfer aborted" message :/
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or should I just keep trying? Is my issue coming from pressing enable too early or too slow?


Exact same problem here. I have completely reinstalled peerblock, thinking that was the issue. But no matter how late I seem to press enable, I do not get phased, Just the deserter debuff and I'm back in Deepholm.

EDIT: The strange thing is, I successfully did it a number of times on different toons just a few days ago.

----------


## Bricksquad

I'm getting the following IP for deepholm : 12.129.254.214:3724

How would I input this? Struggling here D:!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Bricksquad uhh I suppose you input it like the guide tells you to, in your case 12.129.254.1 and 12.129.254.255

----------


## Kamikazie

Anyone here selling the mount from deepholme I cant seem to get this to work  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nyruul

so when I look up the ip's from netstat when im in deepholm im given 2 and when I try to block either of them im dc'd from WoW does anyone have a solution for this? should I try to use the ip from storms peak? ive tried it a few times but have not been able to have it work.

So I got it to say instance server not found blocking the ip that I get in deepholm that is different from the one in Storms peak but I get dc'd a few seconds afterwards  :Frown:

----------


## Kamikazie

Thanks! 29 hours camping in the non crz area and Aeonaxx finnally spawned!

----------


## LeTedd

Got my Aeonaxx using this, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## ro0k

20 - 30 tries, cant get it work :/

----------


## angryamerican

got my aeonax... saddly my server has no noodle carts for tlpd so I am slowly leveling my cooking finally...

----------


## ro0k

anyone here who wanna help me ? Would be really nice ._.

----------


## Noxaryz

how come you dont need to use noodles for Aeonaxx? Is it possible to bg quit in search for TLPd instead of using noodles? Also can you do this for reins of poseidus? If so do you need noodles or can you use the BG way instead?

----------


## steel108

WTF, this has happened a few times???

----------


## Alissa

> WTF, this has happened a few times???


Someone else is glitching aswell. I had some horde landing next to me in the noodle cart when i was using it myself, made me laugh:P

----------


## Beruis

Just got my Aeonaxx first try, now on to TLPD

----------


## Zemsta

Did any solution come up in the last 3 months for Poseidus yet? Gotta find something similar to carts that _can be used while swimming_.

----------


## Melanilla

Hey, on Hyjal Eu, since a month it doesn't work anymore.
Everywhere we go, it is always the same ip.

Sad i can't farm the 2 Wolrdboss anymore in Outland.

----------


## Flopseh

Got it first try!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beruis

Just tried for TLPD. Icecrown was Vyra, Crystal was Vyra, Zul'drak was TLPD. Took me 12 carts to get him, but so worth it.

----------


## Beruis

Hey all, GREAT way to make money if you can get 1 noodle cart for less than 500g is to use this on Hellfire Pen. Go to Doomlord Kazzak's spawn he will aggro without needing to use a noodle cart. Aoe him down (took me 45 seconds, ilvl 554 Destro Lock) he drops BoE epics that can be sold, plus 500g. 

Make friends on BTag and farm him on every realm ya can for gold~

----------


## tomatom

Is it possible that after sucesfull execute of this exploit i enter the zone with instance not found spam, but i can see in /Who player from different realm then mine ? Couple of weeks ago it was just blank in /Who when i farmed my aeonaxx.

Question for guys who farmed poseidus, when u exploited the vashir zone via bg altf4 and recieved cant zone spam message, have you spawned mobs/npc in vashir ? I am in completely death zone with not a single mob spawn :/ weird

----------


## Andrew131

> Is it possible that after sucesfull execute of this exploit i enter the zone with instance not found spam, but i can see in /Who player from different realm then mine ? Couple of weeks ago it was just blank in /Who when i farmed my aeonaxx.
> 
> Question for guys who farmed poseidus, when u exploited the vashir zone via bg altf4 and recieved cant zone spam message, have you spawned mobs/npc in vashir ? I am in completely death zone with not a single mob spawn :/ weird


No-one has been farming Poseidus with this method (that we know of) as you can't use the noodle cart in Vashj'ir as it's underwater. Because you can't use the noodle cart, you can't phase the monsters in. The only way around this is having an item which gives the same effect as the noodle cart but can be used underwater.

----------


## Nwonknu7

> No-one has been farming Poseidus with this method (that we know of) as you can't use the noodle cart in Vashj'ir as it's underwater. Because you can't use the noodle cart, you can't phase the monsters in. The only way around this is having an item which gives the same effect as the noodle cart but can be used underwater.


This is true, even with hacks (walk underwater, etc..) this haven't been possible. Sad.

----------


## JarHead95

I am slightly confused here. Anyone willing to reply with help will be greatly appreciated!
the two ips i get for my realm are 206.18.149.34:3724 and 206.18.149.33:3724 How to i type this out in peer block list and what do i put for the range. Again sorry i cant wrap my head around the directions clearly. :confused:.

----------


## Andrew131

> I am slightly confused here. Anyone willing to reply with help will be greatly appreciated!
> the two ips i get for my realm are 206.18.149.34:3724 and 206.18.149.33:3724 How to i type this out in peer block list and what do i put for the range. Again sorry i cant wrap my head around the directions clearly. :confused:.


Hi,

So, firstly I need to know what zone you're doing this in (I assume Storm Peaks.) So, the two IPs you get are:

206.18.149.34:3724
206.18.149.33:3724

What you need to do is find out your realm IP, so you head over to Icecrown and to Zul'Drak and do the 'netstat -n' command while in each of these zones. You'll get two IPs in each zone (as you would in Storm Peaks), but one of the IPs you will get will be the same in every zone. The common IP you get in each zone is your realm IP. 

Once you know your realm IP, you can block the other one. So, if your realm IP is 206.18.149.34:3724 you can block 206.18.149.33.3724.

Also, remember that you should get different IPs depending on which zone you enter Storm Peaks from, whether it's Icecrown, Crystalsong Forest or Zul'Drak.

Hope this helped you, if you need anything else (this applies to anyone) then feel free to PM me.

----------


## Melanilla

About Poseidus, have you ever tryed to play with the lag?
I can't test since it doesn't work anymore on my server.

I mean, you lag yourself, you use a cart then you go in the water.

----------


## Slashcry86

Camping Aeonaxx for like 1 week now and i never see it ? :/ im in Ravencrest realm

----------


## Njobo

> Camping Aeonaxx for like 1 week now and i never see it ? :/ im in Ravencrest realm


Don't give up, Aeonaxx can respawn within 6 hours or not at all for 7 days straight, though the earliest respawn i've seen myself was 12 hours in early Cata when there wasn't crz.

----------


## Slashcry86

> Don't give up, Aeonaxx can respawn within 6 hours or not at all for 7 days straight, though the earliest respawn i've seen myself was 12 hours in early Cata when there wasn't crz.


I feel there are something wrong .. i still cant find it when can find all other rares in this map

----------


## Njobo

> I feel there are something wrong .. i still cant find it when can find all other rares in this map


*Aeonaxx has no guaranteed spawn* and server reset also resets spawns so if he is up before server shutdown, he won't be up after, and after server restart you need to wait at least 6-12hours for a possible spawn.

----------


## Slashcry86

> *Aeonaxx has no guaranteed spawn* and server reset also resets spawns so if he is up before server shutdown, he won't be up after, and after server restart you need to wait at least 6-12hours for a possible spawn.


Everyday i check 2-3 times still nothing :/

----------


## Alissa

> Everyday i check 2-3 times still nothing :/


Just keep on doing that. I don't know if you're from EU or US but EU servers had massive latency problems lately and some of them got occasionally restarted etc, so it all may have triggered the spawntimers. Also, from my personal experience, I killed Aeonaxx on my first try and then didn't see it up for like 3-4 weeks, although I checked constantly and I pretty much know for sure noone else is using that method on my rather low-pop server.

----------


## Slashcry86

> Just keep on doing that. I don't know if you're from EU or US but EU servers had massive latency problems lately and some of them got occasionally restarted etc, so it all may have triggered the spawntimers. Also, from my personal experience, I killed Aeonaxx on my first try and then didn't see it up for like 3-4 weeks, although I checked constantly and I pretty much know for sure noone else is using that method on my rather low-pop server.


Im in EU and its not like ppl using this method and camping it :s i guess there are some hot fix ? coz what i read must ppl killing it instant when they block ip

----------


## Piju

Going to look for Aeonaxx and TLPD now... I did TLPD for a friend a few weeks ago. Should take about 20m-2h to search on different realms and so on
Edit Aeonaxx: Checked 4 servers, the last one I checked had Aeonaxx up.
https://i.imgur.com/ZhGvZck.jpg - Aeonaxx up
https://i.imgur.com/BFJa8JP.jpg - Aeonaxx dead
Edit TLPD: took me a while to find vyragosa or TLPD, found only Vyragosa but if Vyragosa is there, TLPD could spawn too  :Wink: 
https://i.imgur.com/Bn7OXJ3.jpg - Vyragosa up

Was too lazy to chase and kill Vyra^^

----------


## Slashcry86

What realm is this ?  :Big Grin:  im jelly now

----------


## Alissa

> Im in EU and its not like ppl using this method and camping it :s i guess there are some hot fix ? coz what i read must ppl killing it instant when they block ip


You have no idea how many people are using this method:P And people tend to post when they get an insta kill, although there are at least as many post from people who haven't found it for ages =)

----------


## Piju

> What realm is this ?  im jelly now


Kel'thuzad EU was the realm with Aeonaxx up  :Smile:

----------


## uselessx

> You have no idea how many people are using this method:P And people tend to post when they get an insta kill, although there are at least as many post from people who haven't found it for ages =)


So true. I thought it would be easy on my little low pop realm and took a week of checking 2-3 times a day (just got it a few hours ago). Saw several people continuously on my checks using this exploit. Had a chat with some who have been doing it for weeks with no success. The realm instability and restarts haven't helped much, probably resetting spawn times. Got the 5min gametime left notice just as I got it which was nice timing.

Mount #199, just 1 more to find. (come on onyxia you bastard, stop making me kill you.)

----------


## gordon4166

A quick question. I tried giving Aeonaxx to a friend today. We were in the same group when I killed him and the roll option even came up when I looted him but my friend was not able to roll on it. I couldn't even trade it to him after. It also seemed that we were phased from eachother and maybe t hat was the issue? How do I get this mount for a friend.

----------


## Piju

Both of you have to be on the same realm, both of you have to be in "loot range" when Aeonaxx is killed
And ofc both of you need to exploit CRZ and you have to see each other  :Smile:

----------


## gordon4166

Oh I didn't know we both had to exploit the CRZ  :Frown:  I thought I could master loot it to them or if I invited them they'd phase to me. Someone I know has been selling them but I'm not sure how.

----------


## evnz1502

How do you CRZ Deepholm?

----------


## chartgraves

So I have been checking my realm using this method to no luck. If I have PB enabled and am in Deepholm successfully and I have someone invite me to group will it transfer me to their realm?

----------


## Piju

As far as I know, no. Tried it few months ago with no success

----------


## Xbroski

----------

----------


## ZebraRJ

Well,

I just registered to say THANK U VERY MUCH!

Tried the Aeonaxx method and after a few tries (was pressing enable in peerblock too soon)...when I finally got the right time, my NPC Scan started to scream and there was Aeonaxx... took me less than 2 minutes to get him.. im so happy! Never thought I could get it so fast since I play in a very pop. realm!


Now im going to try the TLPD!

----------


## brennholzz

Isnt working for me, either i get a complete WoW dc, or i land in Empty Zones, where nothing is working, not even the Noodle Carts :S
Can someone maybe help me?  :Smile: 
LG brennholzz

----------


## Piju

Which one did you try brennholzz? Aeonaxx or TLPD?

----------


## brennholzz

TLPD on Azshara/De

----------


## ZebraRJ

Guys,

I'm having problems trying to get the TLPD... everytime I exit the noodle cart, I loose the target and cant kill the dragon before it vanishes! 
Don't know if the fact that I don't live in the us isnt helping me cause my average ping is around 160ms...I managed to get the right time with Aeonaxx (when u have to enable the peerblock), but now its much more difficult...spent over 20 carts with no success...
Is there a way to create a macro or something to automatically dismount the noodle cart and attack? 

Thank u in advance!

----------


## megustawow

Working as of 4/15/2014!!!!! 14 Vyragosa kills and I finally got Time-Lost. My heart raced when I saw him instead of Vyra. He moves fast so be prepared. Best of luck!!!

----------


## megustawow

> Guys,
> 
> I'm having problems trying to get the TLPD... everytime I exit the noodle cart, I loose the target and cant kill the dragon before it vanishes! 
> Don't know if the fact that I don't live in the us isnt helping me cause my average ping is around 160ms...I managed to get the right time with Aeonaxx (when u have to enable the peerblock), but now its much more difficult...spent over 20 carts with no success...
> Is there a way to create a macro or something to automatically dismount the noodle cart and attack? 
> 
> Thank u in advance!


You Need to have it targeted, Have an instant spell ready, Exit cart and SPAM that spell. you should get a spell off. As a mage I used a counterspell since it does no damage. When I started taking damage I did an aoe and it killed it. Then I Grabbed a cart, exited cart and AUTO looted super fast for mount!

----------


## Njobo

> Guys,
> 
> I'm having problems trying to get the TLPD... everytime I exit the noodle cart, I loose the target and cant kill the dragon before it vanishes! 
> Don't know if the fact that I don't live in the us isnt helping me cause my average ping is around 160ms...I managed to get the right time with Aeonaxx (when u have to enable the peerblock), but now its much more difficult...spent over 20 carts with no success...
> Is there a way to create a macro or something to automatically dismount the noodle cart and attack? 
> 
> Thank u in advance!


You don't need to kill it, you only need to attack it then you can use some AOE spell to kill it, then you go back to noodle cart, leave noodle cart and quickly loot.

A Macro like this should work

/script VehicleExit()
/tar time-lost
/use InstantCastSpell

Should be spammable.

While Farming Kazzak i noticed that the Loot window really loves to bug out (doesn't show up) so i used a macro just in case, it will still loot the stuff even if you can't see the window.

You still need to loot the corpse obviously, it's not going to magically loot for you.

/script for i = 1, GetNumLootItems() do LootSlot(i) end

----------


## ZebraRJ

Hi Njobo,


When I said "kill", actually wanted to say "hit"...lol...was not able to hit at all.
I´ll try to spam your macro and see if it works.

Thank u!



Edit: 

Sorry .... im too dumb...still can't do it... /cry

First, don't know how to activate this macro while in the noodle cart. How do I keybind a macro? 
Second, tried to hit it after exiting, it did target the mob, but did not attack and mob vanished. Im doing it with my hunter (level 90). He can one shot kill Vyragosa/TLPD.


Thanks in advance.

----------


## Xrakra

> How do I keybind a macro?


Bartender 4! ( Addon )

----------


## RakshaKnuts

nice information

----------


## megustawow

I've been camping Aeonaxx all week. All the other rares are up...But I have yet to see Aeonaxx up yet. Am I just unlucky with his spawn?

----------


## Njobo

> I've been camping Aeonaxx all week. All the other rares are up...But I have yet to see Aeonaxx up yet. Am I just unlucky with his spawn?


Just unlucky.

----------


## Slashcry86

15 times vyragosa spawn and still no time lost :/

----------


## Slashcry86

Today i saw timelost was just running behind me want to see his path but i saw a guy snipe him from other realm its possible to see ppl from othe realm ? when we block an ip ?

----------


## chartgraves

I was having issues blocking CRZ using the original method posted in the other thread. I was directed to this thread by it's OP and had a MUCH easier time disabling CRZ so I wanted to post a big thank you. I have been using this method once a day to check for Aeonaxx and finally found him last night. Thank you again and now onto TLPD!

----------


## lewie4

Still working, just got TLPD. Took a flight path from Sunreaver's Command to Ulduar and saw TLPD on the Brunnhildar route. Flew out the zone, enabled peer block and killed it with a dot when it came around. +rep for saving me having to camp him  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slashcry86

lewie4 u was a warlock ?

----------


## lewie4

> lewie4 u was a warlock ?


Nope death knight

----------


## ganzomanzo

Hi there! 

If anyone could help me i would be very grateful. 
I followed exactly what Piju instructed me to do. However, i don't get the message instance aborted, but i do go back to deepholm. My NPCScan screams that Aeonaxx spawns but i am unable to find him. I have seen him a couple of times but it he just disappears a second after. Any idea whats going on? Thank you so much.

----------


## Bouter

I gues it doesnt work anymore.
I only get the Transfer aborted: Instance not found in my loading screen. and i cant login

or i'm i doing something wrong?

Btw trying to find Aeonaxx

----------


## Piju

Going to try it later if you want... but Im pretty sure it's still working

----------


## Bouter

> Going to try it later if you want... but Im pretty sure it's still working


Would love that. i'm on eu server btw

I added a picture of the message i get

----------


## PayAttention

> I gues it doesnt work anymore.
> I only get the Transfer aborted: Instance not found in my loading screen. and i cant login
> 
> or i'm i doing something wrong?
> 
> Btw trying to find Aeonaxx



It is still working. Just got Aeonaxx yesterday!
I had the same issue first, but it was because of my bad timing turning peerblock on in the loading screen.
You need to practice a bit more  :Smile: 

Anyway, I still have problems getting TLPD.. I turn on peerblock when I am in Icecrown and when I enter Stormpeaks the message is showing up and there are no mobs.. so far so good. But when I get into the noodlecar I dont see Vyragosa or TLPD. Since 1 week..

By the way, nice guide and thank you very much!

----------


## sassso

<333 
Got Aeonaxx on my first try tyvm.

----------


## Bouter

AAAAH darnit. i just cant get it to work...

Tryed at exactly 90% and i got the above picture .
Tryed 1 sec after 90% i get zoned to my hs city.
tryed 2 sec after 90% i stay @ deepholm but i dont get the "no instance servers"

Plox help me^^

----------


## Popocub

I have 2 IPs that come up and they aren't in the format you listed-- 12.129.223.14:3724

I'm in Deepholm, trying for Aeo. Do I move forward using the IPs that I'm getting or am I doing something wrong already?

----------


## Piju

> AAAAH darnit. i just cant get it to work...
> 
> Tryed at exactly 90% and i got the above picture .
> Tryed 1 sec after 90% i get zoned to my hs city.
> tryed 2 sec after 90% i stay @ deepholm but i dont get the "no instance servers"
> 
> Plox help me^^


You need to enable Peerblock not when it hits 90%, oder 1 sec after 90%... you need to hit enable the exact moment the bar starts to continue loading




> I have 2 IPs that come up and they aren't in the format you listed-- 12.129.223.14:3724
> 
> I'm in Deepholm, trying for Aeo. Do I move forward using the IPs that I'm getting or am I doing something wrong already?


For that IP, block 12.129.223.1 to 12.129.223.255, should work

----------


## Bouter

> You need to enable Peerblock not when it hits 90%, oder 1 sec after 90%... you need to hit enable the exact moment the bar starts to continue loading
> 
> 
> 
> For that IP, block 12.129.223.1 to 12.129.223.255, should work



I'm on a server that has the same ip in orgrimar as in deepholm 

aaa.bbb.ccc 14 eee in orgrimar
aaa.bbb.ccc.15.eee in orgrimar
aaa.bbb.ccc.14.eee in deepholm
aaa.bbb.ccc.15.eee in deepholm

Any qleu if i still can get the mount spawn?

i tryed the moment to disable exact when it starts loading but it still doesnt work.

----------


## Piju

Should be possible, did it about 3 months ago. Also, the part that is important is the ccc part, not the ddd... eee is :3724 and is nothing we have to care about, it's only there for finding the IPs at all^^
If you trust me, I could check it out for you...

----------


## tialk

well tried to kill vyrangosa - even spamming a dot wont work for me (also tried logitech G with 10ms spam) - just flies by and wont get dotted from me an then it phases me out. any ideas?

----------


## Piju

I dont kill Vyra or TLPD immediately, I'm guessing their flightpath and start spamming arcane explosion until I hit them... sometimes I need to waste another cart to check the flightpath again^^

----------


## Replxce

> Yes, block 195.12.236.146-195.12.236.186 and it should work fine. In my case, my current crossrealm was also my own realm but blocking the IP still worked and I got Aeonaxx.


Hello, Not on my pc atm but i have the same xxx.x.xxx.xxx format, same in deepholm and org. If u need the digits PM me but if not what do i block

----------


## evilman24

this is amazing I just got aeonaxx in my 3rd try  :Big Grin:  still works just need to time that loading bar right. Thx alot for guide TLPD is next

----------


## Replxce

what do you do if your realm is the cross realm and the ips are the same

----------


## King Protos

trying to get Aeonaxx, but I noticed with the netstat part of the guide the IPs showing up for me are much different. The ones I'm getting are 206.18.148.236 and 206.18.148.237

Is this supposed to be happening? Just tried it twice, and it didn't work both times.


EDIT: okay I see I'm stupid and was blocking the wrong ones, here's my current blocklist:


however, it still isn't working for me. Is there any way to check to see if the IP you're blocking is the right one? That way I can at least narrow it down to just me not enabling it correctly.




Alrighty, after 2 more tries, I think I'm making progress. Maybe I'm just doing it a little early.

EDITx3: Alrighty, after trying it nonstop, I don't think there's much I can do. I either get "No instance servers are available", or I just get loaded into Deepholm with the deserter debuff and grouped with everyone else. Any help?  :Frown:

----------


## neotidus

trying my metod : i use oqueue while im in deeptholm, after u enter in party u get teleport in server of party.. after u enter in new server click enable on peerblock and leave raid, i see istance not found but don't found aeonaxx, if another ppl wanna try this metod and say if found it  :Smile:  sorry for my bad eng

----------


## tialk

> EDITx3: Alrighty, after trying it nonstop, I don't think there's much I can do. I either get "No instance servers are available", or I just get loaded into Deepholm with the deserter debuff and grouped with everyone else. Any help?


same for me - storm peaks is fine - cant get it work for aeonaxx

----------


## neotidus

> same for me - storm peaks is fine - cant get it work for aeonaxx


trying my metod : i use oqueue while im in deeptholm, after u enter in party u get teleport in server of party.. after u enter in new server click enable on peerblock and leave raid, i see istance not found but don't found aeonaxx, if another ppl wanna try this metod and say if found it sorry for my bad eng

----------


## Piju

This isnt working neotidus... with this method you just stay on the realm you got invited on... 
If you are on Realm A and get invited to realm B, then enable Peerblock and leave group. WoW tries to put back to Realm A but you are blocking it and you just stay on realm B... but won't get merged to a non CRZ realm  :Smile:

----------


## neotidus

ahhh ok  :Frown:  uff my load on 90% to 100% is very fast, is hard hit on the right moment  :Frown:

----------


## Zumi

was this stealth nerfed? im not seeing mobs while in a cart anymore...

----------


## epacaguei

hey guys,
Just wanted to check if this method still works?
I just want to farm some mobs that are never here on my FULL realm  :Frown: 

Cheers.

----------


## jaided23

just got Aeonaxx,, Thanks Piju, and like he said,, its all in the enable timing...

----------


## Vasku

> trying to get Aeonaxx, but I noticed with the netstat part of the guide the IPs showing up for me are much different. The ones I'm getting are 206.18.148.236 and 206.18.148.237
> 
> Is this supposed to be happening? Just tried it twice, and it didn't work both times.
> 
> 
> EDIT: okay I see I'm stupid and was blocking the wrong ones, here's my current blocklist:
> 
> 
> however, it still isn't working for me. Is there any way to check to see if the IP you're blocking is the right one? That way I can at least narrow it down to just me not enabling it correctly.
> ...


I am getting the same problem. Any suggestions?

----------


## Vasku

It is all about timing. I got it to work.

----------


## Casinonights

I used about 2k gold worth of carts trying to get in range of Time Lost... he's currently up right now and it's killing me that I can't get a cast off. I have a 550 lock who can easily 1 shot him and I'm using this macro:

/script VehicleExit()
/target time-lost proto-drake
/cast Conflagrate

it keeps saying I can't even when I seem to be in range and just phases out, so frustrating lol.
where's a good spot to go for tlpd anyway? I have NPC scan and can see where it pats but not sure where I should stand as a caster... any help would be greatly appreciated as I've been camping this for weeks before I found out about Peerblock.

----------


## jturner6783

I am having the same problem I find time-lost but I can not target it with macro or just spamming counterspell please help thanks

----------


## Casinonights

> I am having the same problem I find time-lost but I can not target it with macro or just spamming counterspell please help thanks


https://sites.google.com/site/tlpdse...eerblock-setup

this helped me. this tells you exactly where to go and where to face, i just got tlpd this way. when you see it come next to you just spam the shit out of any dmg spell you can that will 1 shot it, when it hits the ground and you jump out of the tree you'll phase out again, so place an additional noodle cart next to where it died and loot it. was very easy once i knew here to wait

----------


## P E T E R

Aeonaxx after 4th try, was all about timing.

----------


## thehiddenshop

Posting~!~

----------


## thehiddenshop

could anyone help me set this up i can tip you

----------


## winterlol

really nice guide :P

----------


## Vasku

Anyone who has used this to get the camel mount, Can you explain how you got with the looting process. I always thought you went to another zone after looting and I am afraid of disconnecting while using peerblock when zoning to the new area to kill the camel hoarder.

----------


## Piju

I already did the part with the statue, it works without getting disconnected, since you dont change mapIDs

----------


## Vasku

Thank you! Also has anyone tried using this method of farming by going to another server? Being invited from a friend but staying in group? Just wondering if that's possible.

----------


## Vasku

It worked, I got 2 mysterious camel figurines in 10 mins. Still no mount but maybe this will increase my chances at getting it faster.

----------


## rpgquit

thank you Piju, this worked perfectly for me on US - Bleeding Hollow ( Aeonaxx )

----------


## rpgquit

I just did this for friend on US -Tichondrius ( Aeonaxx )

----------


## Marcelek

Each time I manage to log in to Deepholme instead of getting "transfer abort" msg I get disconnected few seconds after, not being ported to stormwind or wherever my HS is, anyone could tell me if its normal while trying?

----------


## Replxce

help im on bleedinghollow us too everything goes goood he doesnt spawn

----------


## Replxce

> thank you Piju, this worked perfectly for me on US - Bleeding Hollow ( Aeonaxx )


Im on BH US too and i get it right he doesnt spawn help

----------


## rpgquit

if you don't see him flying around then check back in few hours that what I did.

----------


## chri889

Worked like a charm! 

+rep!

----------


## Vasku

> I already did the part with the statue, it works without getting disconnected, since you dont change mapIDs


May I ask how you looted the camel figurine? I have been clicking on it from the cart. and then exiting to loot. Did you do the same? Or did you exit cart and fast click the camel.

Only reason is I have found 33 mysterious camel figurines now and no chance at mount.

----------


## Vasku

Ty all. I received the camel mount. But you do need to exit the vehicle before you click. Or it will not work.

----------


## reedie1994

okay so this is my IP in deepholm 195.12.244.160 | 195.12.244.170
what should i type in? I only get "Character not found"

----------


## DankSwagolos

> Im on BH US too and i get it right he doesnt spawn help



Probably because he hasn't re-spawned.

----------


## rescgaming

I got a problem. The IP's i'm getting look completely different to the ones everyone else has. If you could help me it'd be much appreciated. What should the blocked IP's look like?

https://i.imgur.com/AJgwG9H.png


Edit: I got my Aeonaxx after 20 tries, I had to hit enable as the bar was going from 90% to 100% (to me it looked like i hit it the second the bar hit 100%). Found Aeonaxx on that first success.

----------


## Piet01

Cannot find Aeonaxx anymore, can anyone confirm it's still up?

I am getting the Instance not found message, but can still see some crossrealm people.

----------


## Zumi

for those of you having trouble tagging the mob - do i manually without a macro... I found a macro to exit the cart and spam a spell didnt work as well as myself manually clicking the exit vehicle button and spamming an instant damage spell.

----------


## badmdog

I have done Aeonaxx a few times for friends.. but now another m8 of mine wants it... but i cant get it worked anymore.. is this fixed?

----------


## Piet01

Got TLPD today, but no Aeonaxx yet.

----------


## balkai

Thanks for sharing! just got my Aeonaxx

----------


## phasechange

There are 2 IP's I get:

xxx.xxx.x.165
xxx.xxx.x.154

154 is deepholm. Would blocking say xxx.xxx.x.1 - 164 work?

----------


## Bokutox

Block 1 - 255... it blocks ANY ip under the pretence of the 2nd to last number in that line


EG


195.12.242.165 -- put.... 195.12.242.1 then 195.12.242.255

----------


## Alissa

> There are 2 IP's I get:
> 
> xxx.xxx.x.165
> xxx.xxx.x.154
> 
> 154 is deepholm. Would blocking say xxx.xxx.x.1 - 164 work?



Yes, it most likely would. Lately I've been blocking just specific IP's and it has been working fine. But if you want to go with bigger range, you obviously can. Sometimes the intial server's IP may change by 1-2 numbers lower or higher, so I would block from 1 to 160 personally.

----------


## orangeroom90

I seem to be having problems with this, It works fine while I'm trying to get the TLPD but I think it's either my timing or Im doing something wrong when trying to do aeonaxx. 

The top IP is what I get when I'm in deepholm and the the lower set is what I get while I'm in SW. Any idea on what I should be block.

----------


## Venom671

I can confirm that this works on 5.4.8. I just downed Aeonaxx, but i had several difficulties.

First off, I had to make sure I was blocking all of the correct IPs.
I had an IP that was not 199.107.x.x It was a 12.129.x.x
Without the 12.129.x.x blocked, I always loaded Deepholm without any problems - as in PeerBlock didn't work.
^ it would work in other zones outside of SW, but not DeepHolm

When I did so, I loaded up PeerBlack at 90%, but Not Immediately.
In my experience, doing as soon as it hit 90 gave me "Character not Found"
Instead, I let it hit 90%, took a deep breath (to delay) and it worked. NPC pinged instantly.

Yes, this does work, but if it isnt, it means YOU are doing something wrong. 
Setting up can be very very difficult, make sure you have ALL IPs blocked, there may be one you miss without even knowing it.
Second, ITS ALL ABOUT THE TIMING. it took me 10+ attempts because i didnt setup everything properly.

In all, im very thankful for the threads that got me my mount.

----------


## phasechange

Mind telling us what server and either US/EU? Last I heard this was fixed. If anyone has done it within the last day or 2 please PM for skype info because I cannot get this work.

----------


## aeonaxx16091999

> I can confirm that this works on 5.4.8. I just downed Aeonaxx, but i had several difficulties.
> 
> First off, I had to make sure I was blocking all of the correct IPs.
> I had an IP that was not 199.107.x.x It was a 12.129.x.x
> Without the 12.129.x.x blocked, I always loaded Deepholm without any problems - as in PeerBlock didn't work.
> ^ it would work in other zones outside of SW, but not DeepHolm
> 
> When I did so, I loaded up PeerBlack at 90%, but Not Immediately.
> In my experience, doing as soon as it hit 90 gave me "Character not Found"
> ...


I also got to 'character not found" phase what shoud i do know i dont get it, hope you will respond and ty anyway

----------


## icanthelpyou

For those of you having trouble, try doing "netstat -n | find ":3724"" while logging on - ie at character selection screen. There is an IP there not associated with the server IPs while in a zone. I believe Venom is referring to that IP. 

As for "Char not found" Its your timing. Like he said, dont press it immediately, but wait a brief second or two then click Enable.
Char not found means you did it too early.

Like Venom said, if it works in another zone, but not Deepholm, it is probably the IP found during Log-in.

----------


## phasechange

I was under the impression the IP on the character screen is your home IP and will disconnect you if you block it?

----------


## Hikaru987

Is 12.129.x.x not the battle.net luncher ip?

And i am not able to get it to work with aeonaxx  :Frown: . 

When i use the Portal from sw to deepholm, i has always have these two ips:
199.12.170.234
199.12.170.254
When i get back from a bg i have the First ip 199.12.170.236, and the second one is very often also 199.12.170.236.
Sometimes i get 199.12.179.236 and 199.12.179.238, so i am going to block the range from 238 to 255, but when i log in i get usually to an deepholme with under 238....
Or i get a Instant dc  :Frown:

----------


## phasechange

I'm pretty sure the 12.129.x.x is the battle.net launcher, I've gone ahead and blocked it. Testing again and will report back with my findings.

[edit] Alright so my first attempt with this:

blocked the 12.129.x.x IP and the CRZ IP - x.x.148.234. Queued for BG -> alt+f4.

Relogged enabled peerblock, no deserter debuff, Deepholms IP became the same as my Home IP. No instance not found msg. Gonna requeue bg and try again.

[edit] Second time, same thing. Home IP and Deepholm IP are the same. Maybe my timing is off?

[edit] No matter what, both IP's end up becoming the same. Deserter buff and no instance aborted msg. Not sure what to do now.

----------


## aeonaxx16091999

> I'm pretty sure the 12.129.x.x is the battle.net launcher, I've gone ahead and blocked it. Testing again and will report back with my findings.
> 
> [edit] Alright so my first attempt with this:
> 
> blocked the 12.129.x.x IP and the CRZ IP - x.x.148.234. Queued for BG -> alt+f4.
> 
> Relogged enabled peerblock, no deserter debuff, Deepholms IP became the same as my Home IP. No instance not found msg. Gonna requeue bg and try again.
> 
> [edit] Second time, same thing. Home IP and Deepholm IP are the same. Maybe my timing is off?


 So to make it sure, it's aeonaxx patched or still works ? I try a lot of times and or i get charracter not found or it's not working , i mean i dont got transfered, i done it for tlpd , but i dont need that , already have tlpd from camping long time ago

----------


## smithwicks

Has anyone tried deleting wow entirely, download an old version... pause the update/download, and then trying for Aeonoxx? you can play while wow updates. might work.

----------


## phasechange

Trying a few things but I haven't thought of that, that's a slick idea smithwicks.

----------


## aeonaxx16091999

Let me know please if there its any way to make aeonaxx work.

----------


## aeonaxx16091999

Any1 know if aeonaxx it's working anymore or no ?

----------


## aeonaxx16091999

Confirm its working just got my aeonaxx

----------


## phasechange

What steps did you do exactly to get it working aeonaxx160919999? I'm still working on mine.

----------


## phasechange

I'm pretty positive at this point it's just the timing, my bar gets to 90% and withing 5-6 seconds starts moving. Any tips?

----------


## Piju

I hope you do it right... you need do enable peerblock the moment the loading bar STARTS moving from the 90% point... not when hitting 90%, not while sitting at 90%.. you need to enable PB shortly after the bar continues.

----------


## phasechange

Piju on the technical side of the loading bar, do you need to enable peerblock before a connection to the CRZ server is made or before?

----------


## Thafreshprince

Yea if any one can do this and get it for me (AEONAXX) I am willing to pay INGAME gold just hit me up (Daboss#1244)

----------


## Zefy

I did this in the past with ease, more recently I have been having an insane amount of issues getting this to work for Aeonaxx.
When logging back into the game after 5+ Minutes, Either two things will occur.
1. I am forced back to the character selection screen with a "Character Cannot be found" Message, Which I know is from enabling it too early.
2. I log into Deepholm but as if nothing has changed, I see the NPC's in the Temple of Earth and players from other servers around.

#2 is what happens 95% of the time, even after enabling it at the perfect time.


My IP's are:

Orgrimmar: 

199.107.6.164
199.107.6.165

Deepholm

199.107.6.164
199.107.6.154

In Peerblock I have 199.107.6.1 - 199.107.6.255 Blocked.

Is this possible for me to do?

----------


## phasechange

hey lckrz check your pm.

----------


## midnightowl

same here it use to be so easy for me now i cant get it to work at all... could it have been fixed on some realms?


> I did this in the past with ease, more recently I have been having an insane amount of issues getting this to work for Aeonaxx.
> When logging back into the game after 5+ Minutes, Either two things will occur.
> 1. I am forced back to the character selection screen with a "Character Cannot be found" Message, Which I know is from enabling it too early.
> 2. I log into Deepholm but as if nothing has changed, I see the NPC's in the Temple of Earth and players from other servers around.
> 
> #2 is what happens 95% of the time, even after enabling it at the perfect time.
> 
> 
> My IP's are:
> ...

----------


## Mivie

> same here it use to be so easy for me now i cant get it to work at all... could it have been fixed on some realms?


I too am having very similar issues. 

Would appreciate any help anyone can spare.

Skype:Mivlol1

----------


## Thafreshprince

Is it possible for someone to do kill Aeonaxx this way (on another realm) and then give the loot to someone. If they are in a group? or is that not possible?

----------


## malulululu

What is this guide for? i cant figure out  :Big Grin:

----------


## alucard001

In the third step:

when i type in cmd "netstat -n | find ":3724" i got this:

C:\Users\(Name)\netstat -n | find ":3724"
TCP XXX.XXX.X.XXX:XXXXX 195.12.238.153:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP XXX.XXX.X.XXX:XXXXX 195.12.238.156:3724 ESTABLISHED

I put in the list of peerblock :

Starting ip 195.12.238.1 and ending ip 195.12.238.255

When i close this i dont get any loading cache bar , and nothing happens. Help pls

----------


## Vaporz

I'm also having the same issues, it used to work flawlessly before and for some reason i just cant seem to get it to work. I tested it in Storm Peaks and its still working there so i know it works just cant figure out what i am doing wrong for it not to work in Deepholm. 

When i am in Stormwind its
Stormwind IP: 206.18.148.243 or sometimes 206.18.148.245
Stormwind IP: 206.18.148.244

When i am in Deepholm its
Stormwind IP: 206.18.148.243 or sometimes 206.18.148.245
Deepholm CRZ: 206.18.148.234 <- i block this

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Hell if i can get the mount i am willing to pay gold. Thanks.

----------


## Turkey11

Hey guys, I found Vyragosa but obviously I want TLPD, do I need to kill her Vyra before TLPD will spawn? and also does it take it's normal respawn time?

----------


## Vaporz

Yeah, in order for TLPD to spawn Vyra can't be up so you're gonna need to kill her then either TLPD or Vyra will spawn. If Vyra spawns again just keep killing her til TLPD spawns.

----------


## omikronz

> I'm also having the same issues, it used to work flawlessly before and for some reason i just cant seem to get it to work. I tested it in Storm Peaks and its still working there so i know it works just cant figure out what i am doing wrong for it not to work in Deepholm. 
> 
> When i am in Stormwind its
> Stormwind IP: 206.18.148.243 or sometimes 206.18.148.245
> Stormwind IP: 206.18.148.244
> 
> When i am in Deepholm its
> Stormwind IP: 206.18.148.243 or sometimes 206.18.148.245
> Deepholm CRZ: 206.18.148.234 <- i block this
> ...


It looks like your server is the host, like mine always is. I do not believe this will work when your server hosts the CRZ instance. 

Deepholm may still be working if your server does not host the CRZ though. Although so far have had not luck with this situation either, when blocking the CRZ server the IP just changes to the non CRZ server but it's still CRZ... dunno doesn't make sense unless they have figured out a way to stop this trick.

I believe what happens is when it can't xfer your character back to your designated CRZ server it default's to your server, so if your server is the CRZ server then it screws up. 

You should only be blocking one of the two IPs you see, the one that changes between each map or w/e(also sometimes this does not update right away but it will if you log out and back in). When I try this on my server(that seems to host the CRZ) it just changes the IP it something else close, like xxx.xxx.xxx.16 to xxx.xxx.xxx.18. And you can't block the range because it includes the other that cannot be blocked, and I am not sure it would work even if this was possible.

Can anyone confirm they have been successful with either method lately?

----------


## omikronz

> Hi, im currently trying this with Aeonaxx, i have entered my ips in peerblock like its supposed to. i que for a bg Alt + f4. im waiting 5 mins to get the deserter buff. But when im logging in the game again and starts Peerblock at 90% loading bar it says "character not found" and just sends me back where you select character! 
> 
> - Please help Means Alot!!!!



I am pretty sure they fixed in this deepholm by using some kind of proxying.

----------


## Miseric

Hey guys, i'm currently trying to get aeonaxx.
my org ips : 
1. 195.12.244.180:3724
2. 195.12.244.181:3724
my deepholm ips:
1. 195.12.244.180:3724
2. 195.12.244.170:3724

this is what i block in peerblock:
195.12.244.170:3724:195.12.244.170-195.12.244.170
and my problem is that if i enable this, i can not log to wow at all, so i try to enable this ~90%, but after 20 or more tries i gave up, if i click too fast i get no characters found or if right/too late i just log in where i was before all this with deserter (never got ported to hs). With storm peaks i get no probs. 
My question is: is this jut my timing problem? ( which i doubt cuz i tried way too many times, different ways), something wrong with my ips, or it has been fixed?
Read almost all the forums, tried most of the things and idk what to do  :Frown: 
Im on kazzak-EU.

----------


## Yavanna

I did the peerblock stuff right, got the message "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" all the time but I can't manage to see the rare I'm looking for (Doomwalker in shadowmoon).

Am I doing something wrong? is there something I didn't take into account?

----------


## Wiids

> I did the peerblock stuff right, got the message "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" all the time but I can't manage to see the rare I'm looking for (Doomwalker in shadowmoon).
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? is there something I didn't take into account?


He has a long respawn timer (couple days?) so it's very possible somebody else already killed him. Even doing this blocked CRZ method, its not unlikely to think somebody else might be doing the same thing as you are.

----------


## Strip149

Hi!
im trying to get the tlpd, but my ip isnt changing.
Stormwind: 5.42.163.102:
5.42.163.101:
Dalaran: 5.42.163.103:
5.42.163.101:
Storm Peaks: 5.42.163.103:
5.42.163.101:

I dont think that my server (EU) is the host, cause these technique worked last week and the week before. 
Since the last maintenance.. And i dont think they're switching hosts during maintenance?!
Any idea??

----------


## Nidana

> Hi!
> im trying to get the tlpd, but my ip isnt changing.
> Stormwind: 5.42.163.102:
> 5.42.163.101:
> Dalaran: 5.42.163.103:
> 5.42.163.101:
> Storm Peaks: 5.42.163.103:
> 5.42.163.101:
> 
> ...


I'm having similar IPs and can't get it working
Would appreciate any ideas

----------


## heelflip

Well let me see if i get this

I disable CRZ and then the rare npcs that show for all crz but are dead can appear in a non crz alive cause nobody have access right?
So we can use this with the honor npcs in karasang?

----------


## ThrowingBible

> Well let me see if i get this
> 
> I disable CRZ and then the rare npcs that show for all crz but are dead can appear in a non crz alive cause nobody have access right?
> So we can use this with the honor npcs in karasang?



Honor npc's only grant honor once a day.

----------


## otul123

If I'm getting the same IP range with the netstat command in Northrend, Deepholm, Stormwind and Pandaria, it means that my server is the host?

I get everytime these two, but when I try to reach Storm Peaks or Uldum from the nearest zone I get disconnected:
5.42.177.161:3724
5.42.177.162:3724

----------


## hans6

> If I'm getting the same IP range with the netstat command in Northrend, Deepholm, Stormwind and Pandaria, it means that my server is the host?
> 
> I get everytime these two, but when I try to reach Storm Peaks or Uldum from the nearest zone I get disconnected:
> 5.42.177.161:3724
> 5.42.177.162:3724


Because its fixed i think

----------


## heelflip

> Honor npc's only grant honor once a day.


sure ,but was my logic right?

on my server i have some hard time waiting them respawn

----------


## maglarius

Dont get the "Transfer" Message anymore :/ Fixed? 
Tryed in in Hellfire, Storm Peaks and some other Zones

----------


## angryamerican

Blizzard on occasion changes the realm ip's i usually have to update mine once a month... just net stat again and see if the ip changes... worked for me as of today

----------


## MsOtherName

Yeah just block the new ips. working like a charm

----------


## otul123

> Yeah just block the new ips. working like a charm


Are you sure? I keep getting the same IPs, and blocking them still results in a disconnect when I try to reach other map.

If this really still works, my server must be the host of the crz and I must be the man with worst luck on earth.

----------


## MsOtherName

Working for me on all zones.

----------


## Elegant996

> Are you sure? I keep getting the same IPs, and blocking them still results in a disconnect when I try to reach other map.
> 
> If this really still works, my server must be the host of the crz and I must be the man with worst luck on earth.


If that's the case, queue for celestials/Ordos and do it while in that raid group.

----------


## emrtss

hey,
i really want to get aeonaxx from deepholm but everytime when I enable it at 90% it either returns me to character selection screen or I just see the npc's and no instance not found; transfer aborted.
it used to work one time but then someone else from my realm already got it (body was on the ground)
any help?? :Frown: 
much appreciated

----------


## Mounty

It seems I have same problems as some people there - whenever I block specific IPs and enter the zone, I'm being kicked out of the game and can't connect to my realm until I disable Peerblock. 
Here are some of IPs I block:
5.42.163.219 : 3724
5.42.165.99 : 3724

I joined oQueue group, IPs changed so I blocked them, re-entered the zone and was kicked again. I do this in zones which aren't hosted by my realm for sure, because they worked during Stormscale bug.

----------


## Saionara

> It seems I have same problems as some people there - whenever I block specific IPs and enter the zone, I'm being kicked out of the game and can't connect to my realm until I disable Peerblock. 
> Here are some of IPs I block:
> 5.42.163.219 : 3724
> 5.42.165.99 : 3724
> 
> I joined oQueue group, IPs changed so I blocked them, re-entered the zone and was kicked again. I do this in zones which aren't hosted by my realm for sure, because they worked during Stormscale bug.


I've got this on every server now >.< Maybe blizzard finally fixed this?

----------


## DKsoloer

Lf some lvl 90 allys for crz inv (phasing ) Nekratul#2422

----------


## DKsoloer

> It seems I have same problems as some people there - whenever I block specific IPs and enter the zone, I'm being kicked out of the game and can't connect to my realm until I disable Peerblock. 
> Here are some of IPs I block:
> 5.42.163.219 : 3724
> 5.42.165.99 : 3724
> 
> I joined oQueue group, IPs changed so I blocked them, re-entered the zone and was kicked again. I do this in zones which aren't hosted by my realm for sure, because they worked during Stormscale bug.


Add to your list : starting ip : 5.42.1.1 ending ip : 5.42.255.255 
Works for me , hope i could help you ^^

----------


## Mounty

> Add to your list : starting ip : 5.42.1.1 ending ip : 5.42.255.255
> Works for me , hope i could help you ^^


Thanks for quick response, but it didn't work. However, yesterday I was jumping between realms and checking IP every time and finally I found IP adress starting with 195.xxx.xxx.xxx. It was on TIME_WAIT, but I blocked it within range 1-255 asap and it worked, I was on no-mobs realm. Further testing showed that it worked on most of english realms, but only 1/5 french and not at all on spanish. As of today, I see only 5.42s again and blocked IPs from yesterday don't work.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

I found a way to do it without this program. However the other thread explaining this was somewhat wrong and it was this thread and another forum post about something different that helped me find it ou an idea about how to get it to work t.So i owe you a THANK YOU for this thing m8. I'd prefer not risk using 3rd software still gj.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

If you guys are too bored getting it to work or you cant i can find it for u and call you over to kill it for a small fee depending which mob you are looking for .If interested
add skype:
insane.paladin

I am doing it a bit different from this post.

----------


## ChrisLF

What "small fee" exactly? And what's the other way you found to do it? I mean...I've killed Vyra tons of times without finding TLPD yet, but I know it'll happen eventually, so I don't really plan on paying someone else for it...unless you can guarantee that TLPD is up.

----------


## Rodney Forrest Jr.

what is said fee?

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

If you guys are too bored getting it to work or you cant i can find it for u and call you over to kill it for a small fee depending which mob you are looking for .If interested
add skype:
insane.paladin

I am doing it a bit different from this post.

----------


## Alondra

So ShinjidaiNoKami bought donator for access to elite and now he is selling the elite method for his own gain , dat logic

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

I tried find poseidus on elite but its a nono i don't need to buy it for aeonaxx and tlpd to understand why it worked for some people and it didn't for some other.I am also finding it for them so they don't need to kill 30 vyragosas before finding tlpd.i just invite them and its there.
And don't lecture me about it when people been doing this for past idk how many months please. If u bothered to read past pages on some posts you would see other people offer to help out others who cant get it work (not for free).
Half people who contact me know the method and just don't want to waste time going over and over in storm peaks. Last but not least i am not using 3rd party and i have simplified the method.

----------


## Piju

If you guys could stop arguing, that would be great. There is a neat little function called private message >.>

Shinjidai: You're offering a service that's ok for me... but just do it once and not over and over again. If you want to advertise your service, make your own thread in the appropriate section of the forums. Also, if you see something on Elite, you shouldn't spread it to nonelite users since the guy who found and posted the method first don't want it to be public and you should respect that.

----------


## lewie4

> If you guys are too bored getting it to work or you cant i can find it for u and call you over to kill it for a small fee depending which mob you are looking for .If interested
> add skype:
> insane.paladin
> 
> I am doing it a bit different from this post.


If anyone wants it (EU Servers only) let me know and I can do it for you, free of charge.

----------


## nepskalle

> If anyone wants it (EU Servers only) let me know and I can do it for you, free of charge.


Thats extremely kind, i would love some help, been trying all day without success, not sure how many hours ive spent in deepholm and vasj'ir the legit way :3

I probably do the wrong IPs or something, i've tried them all in different combos by now.

----------


## Piju

Aeonaxx doesn't work anymore... at least not with the method I posted.
And Poseidus never worked and if anyone would find a way for Poseidus, they wouldn't share it because you can make a shitload of gold on any server^^

----------


## ChrisLF

> Aeonaxx doesn't work anymore... at least not with the method I posted.
> And Poseidus never worked and if anyone would find a way for Poseidus, they wouldn't share it because you can make a shitload of gold on any server^^


I got Aeonaxx with this method about 2 weeks ago...seems that sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. Fortunately for me, it worked the first time and I never had to go back.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Aeonaxx doesn't work anymore... at least not with the method I posted.
> And Poseidus never worked and if anyone would find a way for Poseidus, they wouldn't share it because you can make a shitload of gold on any server^^


Oh well...

----------


## Vaeli

Awesome guide, thx!

----------


## Steff19

Seriously struggling with this :X have tried every possible way but it's just not working for me. #Really frustrating. Does it matter what realm i'm on? Would that be a possible problem? I've been camping Aeonaxx for ages now while trying this method but it doesn't work and Aeonaxx wont spawn either way :s Don't get why the spawn timer is so messed up. I'm on chamber of noobs uk, so not sure if that would effect it. I already have tlpd but can't seem to get Aeonaxx with or without this method, it just wont work. i get the IPs 5.42.163

----------


## vicary

Hio, im searching for someone who can invite me and let me have the TLPD!

Im level 85 and horde, from the server Kazzak.

If anyone want to help me vs a fee, please PM.

----------


## vplusive

I have tried this today.. Everything works great.. But I am having a hard time looting.. I tested it out with vyragosa and killed her. went to where her body is. Dropped the noodle cart.. and right when I get out of it she almost instantly despawns before I could even hover over her and loot. So Im guessing you really have to be superfast at looting or it almost seems impossible. I want to ask how you guys were able to loot? Same as Vicary posted uptop.. If anyone out there is willing to help with TLPD and Aeonax.. I would be greatly appreciative  :Big Grin:

----------


## M1keN

I can't get this to work I either get the Character not found error or it simply won'T work. If anyone can help me getting aeonaxx pls write me I've been trying for weeks

----------


## tteape0

Anyone else from Illidan US having issues? I get the same IP no matter which zone I come from.

----------


## Piju

Guys, you do realize that aeonaxx no longer works, do you?

----------


## Replxce

I Will be selling TLPD kills on US, And helping Users with there CRZ Disabling,
I am helping for free And kills will be 10$ Paypal, Feel Free to add my skype please: Itrickshotsog ;P

----------


## Cen4r1us

False, Aeonaxx still works, got mine last week. US realms

----------


## brainafk

For the ppl who get disconnected while using this method:

*1. Try it from another zone*
For myself it's not working when i'm flying from Icecrown to Storm peaks -> But Crystalsong Forest to Storm peaks works fine

*2. Unblock some IPs*
When u get disconnected, dont disable PeerBlock. Just check which IPs r blocked while u want to login to ur account again and allow them in PeerBlock. 
Then disable PeerBlock while in loading screen and try again:

5.42.163.1 to 5.42.163.255 BLOCKED
5.42.163.102 to 5.42.163.103 ALLOWED

Hope i could help u out...

----------


## ganjador

> For the ppl who get disconnected while using this method:
> 
> *1. Try it from another zone*
> For myself it's not working when i'm flying from Icecrown to Storm peaks -> But Crystalsong Forest to Storm peaks works fine
> 
> *2. Unblock some IPs*
> When u get disconnected, dont disable PeerBlock. Just check which IPs r blocked while u want to login to ur account again and allow them in PeerBlock. 
> Then disable PeerBlock while in loading screen and try again:
> 
> ...


I had trouble getting PeerBlock to work, but allowing the IP that prevented me from logging in worked! Thank you, and I'm now camping Aeonaxx! ^_^


Update: Less than 10 minutes and he's mine!

----------


## mer1in

> I Will be selling TLPD kills on US, And helping Users with there CRZ Disabling,
> I am helping for free And kills will be 10$ Paypal, Feel Free to add my skype please: Itrickshotsog ;P


Stop trying to sell a free method please..thank you.There are still few working methods atm just look around on the other threads and dont bother paying this scum of a guy.

----------


## anmyk

Anyone knows if this can be done for bmah and if it can which ip do i use?(I play in a connected realm)

----------


## Bronzelust

Can this still be done for Aeonaxx?

----------


## dexter74

Can you help me for allow/block for work!

TCP 192.168.1.74:50803 5.42.165.62:3724 ESTABLISHED <= Identification WoW
TCP 192.168.1.74:52394 5.42.165.113:3724 ESTABLISHED <= Aeonaxx area

----------


## chriscostaki

how does this work without noodles ?

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

> how does this work without noodles ?


Pretty sure the answer is: It doesn't work :S

Please prove me wrong.

----------


## ishbarion

There's still a way to get Aeonaxx?

----------


## Pilely

Haha, I'm first reading this now. And with 6 minutes til server shut down. ****ing hell this better not be fixed by this patch.
Will try when servers are back up. Anyway, nice post!

----------


## Plasmaxyz

Could this be used to farm the Unborn Valk'yr pet? Been trying to snag this but northrend CRZ makes it so annoying to find,,

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Could this be used to farm the Unborn Valk'yr pet? Been trying to snag this but northrend CRZ makes it so annoying to find,,


It used to, yes. Not anymore. This thread was gold

----------


## Feirunex

Aeonaxx doesn't work anymore guys

----------


## Zemsta

Is there any other item/spell found to replace the carts yet?

----------


## HarmonyOhLove

Happy to pay for a TLPD on an EU realm, just shoot me a message, you do the hard work for me and i'll loot.  :Smile:

----------


## p0gman

> Happy to pay for a TLPD on an EU realm, just shoot me a message, you do the hard work for me and i'll loot.


You can't do it anymore, until they find a new method.

----------


## anbm

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ogeid13

I want to try something, and I want to disable the CRZ in Ragnaros (Ragnaros is conected with drakkari) but I can't disable the CRZ!! 
I did this when I was camping the TLPD, but in Vashj'ir i can't disable it, someone can help me?

----------


## Kaizuken

> I want to try something, and I want to disable the CRZ in Ragnaros (Ragnaros is conected with drakkari) but I can't disable the CRZ!! 
> I did this when I was camping the TLPD, but in Vashj'ir i can't disable it, someone can help me?


You can't do it anymore, until they find a new method.

----------


## Cen4r1us

Does this works for the new WoD rares? poundfist and Nakk, etc?

----------


## p0gman

> Does this works for the new WoD rares? poundfist and Nakk, etc?


I think reading past messages won't hurt you

----------


## alaink

Someone just close this already, method worked great but it has been patched.

----------


## jimmyamd

> Someone just close this already, method worked great but it has been patched.


it still works there's just not item to use like noddle cart.

----------


## MsOtherName

Correct. You can actually still do some stuff with Peerblocking. Its just currently not possible (atleast for me) to phase into that zones. Since they fixxed the noodlecards. I already tried nearly all new Toys etc from WoD. no success

----------


## matee89

Still, you can AoE kill the mob and make a GM ticket that you couldn't loot the body (eventually getting the loot). It involves GM though and is quite risky + that locating the mob can be really time consuming.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Still, you can AoE kill the mob and make a GM ticket that you couldn't loot the body (eventually getting the loot). It involves GM though and is quite risky + that locating the mob can be really time consuming.


I got banned for doing this... Exactly... Took 40 attempts before they got me but still.

----------


## markons

Something strange happened today, 10min ago. I was farming LK, killed him, got myself naked and died. When i tried to enter raid, to get into my body I got that Transfer Aborted Instance not found message. It was spamming me every 30sec or so while I was going to Dalaran to take FP and get to Malygos. WhenI entered Dalaran, screen froze and I was ported outside it, some 100ft from it. I went around it and went to if Proto Drake is up and started to spam macro and it targeted Vyragosa ( was killed ) So i'm not sure if I was just lucky to find her dead or somehow there was a glitch and I managed to prevent myself from getting into realm ( all the time i was getting Transfer aborted message ).

Sorry for necro  :Frown:

----------


## matee89

It could be connection problem on your side. I have heavly tested other possibilities to block CRZ and make npcs to appear without success. It's surely decently patched. Even on flight paths you're transfered to CRZ, not the previous zone instance like in 5.4.8

----------


## Zemsta

> Its just currently not possible (atleast for me) to phase into that zones


We can actually pull mobs with the cart and kill them aswell, but aren't able to make them appear to loot. Hope someone will come up with a workaround some day.

----------


## Kaizuken

> We can actually pull mobs with the cart and kill them aswell, but aren't able to make them appear to loot. Hope someone will come up with a workaround some day.


Noodle Carts don't spawn NPC's..

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Will this work for the portals that spawn in Draenor for the new Voidtalon mount?

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Will this work for the portals that spawn in Draenor for the new Voidtalon mount?


No question. No Theories.

Can we stop necroing this thread...

----------


## jerleck

Is this still working with the new CRZ-system in 7.0.3? 

I have sadly just found this method a week ago and would love to use it.

Greetings

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Is this still working with the new CRZ-system in 7.0.3? 
> 
> I have sadly just found this method a week ago and would love to use it.
> 
> Greetings


This is fixed since almost a year.
pls dont necro

----------

